# Introducing: ELITE ARCHERY INC.



## ELITEARCHERYCEO

Elite Archery Inc. Is owned by Kate Strother. Elite Archery manufactures and produces compound bows as well as after market high performance modular cams.
Elite Archery is everything a serious archer should demand in a bow company. Elite has taken research, technology and new wave innovation to create and form PERFECTED EXCELLENCE.

Elite Archery will have four compound bows in our 06 line. 

*E-FORCE:*

32" ATA
7 1/2" BH
3.9 mass weight
324-332 IBO
$ 629.00 MSRP

*E-500*

34" ATA
7 1/16 BH
3.9 mass weight
330-338 IBO
$ 629.00

*ICE: ( The only bow designed by a woman, for a woman )*

31 1/2" ATA
7 1/8 BH
3.3 mass weight ( IBO 60/27" draw )
304-312 IBO
$ 529.00 MSRP

*ENERGY:*

36 ATA
8" BH
4.0 mass weight
314-322 IBO
$ 489.00 MSRP

*After Market High Performance Modular Cams For:*

Mattews: Cams and Mods $ 75.00
Hoyt: Mods for Cam 1/2 system $ 20.00
BowTech: Cams and Mods $ 75.00

Elite Archery's After Market High Performance Modular Cams will give you an increase of 5 to 15 foot per second in performance. Modular adjustments in half inch increments. Elite Cams come with sealed ball bearings, adjustable let-off, all the while keeping your current limbs and strings-cables.

Elite Archery After Market High Performance Modular Cams will be available mid December.
Elite's Compound Bow's will have a tenative ship date of January 30th 2006.


----------



## fredbear90

any pics yet?


----------



## Bullcanyon

They sound awesome. Good luck to you with your new company.


----------



## Archery-Addiction

Size looks like bowtech, cams sound like bowtech, speed look like bowtech, but cheaper than a bowtech...Sounds like a winner!! Can't wait to see the some pics of these things. Only bad part is that jan. 30th is a long ways away.


----------



## IMADMAN

Please let us know, when your website is up and running. The listed specs. sound great to me!
Congrats on your new venture!


----------



## alugnutt

Buy a bow from an empty profile?


----------



## CWDHUNTER

wow.....the new cams for mathews and hoyt will make some waves.


----------



## distorted

the specs look good but i think ill give it a while and see what happens with them.


----------



## Kelsnore

Any warranty issues involving those cams...Hmmm!


----------



## BradMc26

Wow. This was a pretty cool post to wake up to this morning.

Can not wait to see some pics. I also like the looks of the MSRP's. Now that should make the big guys take notice.

This Kevin and Kate sound like natural born world shakers.


----------



## lunghit

I want an energy already:teeth: :teeth: :teeth: Cant wait to see them. Good luck Kate.


----------



## Mo/ Bowhunter

Cams and mods for a Mathews? Maybe I can speed up a slow old Legacy.
Glad to hear it.


----------



## cath8r

Empty anonymous profiles annoy me.


----------



## preyquester

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> Elite Archery Inc. Is owned by Kate Strother. Elite Archery manufactures and produces compound bows as well as after market high performance modular cams.
> Elite Archery is everything a serious archer should demand in a bow company. Elite has taken research, technology and new wave innovation to create and form PERFECTED EXCELLENCE.
> 
> Elite Archery will have four compound bows in our 06 line.
> 
> *E-FORCE:*
> 
> 32" ATA
> 7 1/2" BH
> 3.9 mass weight
> 324-332 IBO
> $ 629.00 MSRP
> 
> *E-500*
> 
> 34" ATA
> 7 1/16 BH
> 3.9 mass weight
> 330-338 IBO
> $ 629.00
> 
> *ICE: ( The only bow designed by a woman, for a woman )*
> 
> 31 1/2" ATA
> 7 1/8 BH
> 3.3 mass weight ( IBO 60/27" draw )
> 304-312 IBO
> $ 529.00 MSRP
> 
> *ENERGY:*
> 
> 36 ATA
> 8" BH
> 4.0 mass weight
> 314-322 IBO
> $ 489.00 MSRP
> 
> *After Market High Performance Modular Cams For:*
> 
> Mattews: Cams and Mods $ 75.00
> Hoyt: Mods for Cam 1/2 system $ 20.00
> BowTech: Cams and Mods $ 75.00
> 
> Elite Archery's After Market High Performance Modular Cams will give you an increase of 5 to 15 foot per second in performance. Modular adjustments in half inch increments. Elite Cams come with sealed ball bearings, adjustable let-off, all the while keeping your current limbs and strings-cables.
> 
> Elite Archery After Market High Performance Modular Cams will be available mid December.
> Elite's Compound Bow's will have a tenative ship date of January 30th 2006.



sounds good but your profile needs work...:mg:


----------



## springer01

If the ad pics for these look anything like the new slayer ad I'm in!!!:wink: :wink:


----------



## Myk

> Buy a bow from an empty profile?





> Empty anonymous profiles annoy me.





> sounds good but your profile needs work


Do you really need a profile to figure it out???


----------



## elkaddict

I do believe in the bowels of some Northwest law firm, principles of constructive trust are being researched and that bowtech is watching this post with great interest, and perhaps a modest smile! On a side note, I for one would love bowtech performance at reduced prices. Could be good for the market--prices have been getting out of hand for top end bows.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Hmmmmmm............they are some real interesting numbers! 3.9 # is a lightweight but fast as heck........:shocked: Sure wish you had posted some pics. What is Elite Archery's warranty policy? If you need a test shooter for the E-FORCE or the E-500.......I volunteer. :thumb:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Myk said:


> Do you really need a profile to figure it out???


LMAO Myk.......:doh:


----------



## JackFrost

Who makes the limbs and what material do they make them out of?


----------



## PA.JAY

ENERGY:

36 ATA
8" BH
4.0 mass weight
314-322 IBO
$ 489.00 MSRP

I'M INTERESTED !!


----------



## BAArcher

I am not interested in changing bow companies but it is great news to see this posting! 
Good luck and I look forward to seeing your product.


----------



## GatorSlayer

Pics?


----------



## Top Cat

Yeah Jack, you are fast,I went back and read then deleated my post but you got me first.


----------



## alugnutt

Myk said:


> Do you really need a profile to figure it out???


Nope. MAkes you wonder why its empty though.


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter

alugnutt said:


> Nope. MAkes you wonder why its empty though.


Maybe, just maybe, because they joined two days ago, and starting a new archery company and all, have better things to do? maybe?


----------



## Myk

alugnutt said:


> Nope. MAkes you wonder why its empty though.


No, what makes me wonder is why you are complaining and have an empty profile yourself.
There is more information on Kate available on this forum than there is on probably anyone else who is a member here.


----------



## Brown Dog

*New Archery Company?*

This should have been posted in the Manufacturers Annoncements and Press Release section.


----------



## gil_wy

Posted on another thread that the way they can make their mark is selling a bow that undercuts the Big 3 prices and they did it...with plenty of speed to boot.....just because of the price, I'm very interested......I think Mathews, Hoyt, and Bowtech should be on Capital Hill for congressional hearings on price gouging!!


----------



## jpm_mq2

Mo/ Bowhunter said:


> Cams and mods for a Mathews? Maybe I can speed up a slow old Legacy.
> Glad to hear it.


:thumb:


----------



## switchbackCo

*nice!*

Interested in photo's, have the replacement cams for hoyt and mathews been tested, if so can you tell more about them


----------



## Budman

She works for martin and he just got fired from bowtech. Hmmm could be some great bows. Can't wait for the pics.

Budman


----------



## JackFrost

Well, she is online right now so maybe she will answer some questions for us. Anyone know when the ETA on these new bows will be. Im in the market for a new bow and btw the new bowtechs, and what Mathews is "Suppose" to release on Monday, Im about ready to make a decission.


----------



## IMADMAN

*? On Bowtech cams and mods.*

So you folks are offering high performance cams and mods. for the higher end bows.
My question is this.... I have a 05 Bowtech Allegiance, will you folks be making cams w/ interchangeable mods. for it?(Performance wise and D/L)?
How about a Upgradeable bow? I don't mind spending money when it's availible, but most of us can't do it year to year. How about utilizing the same
riser with upgradeable components every 2-3 years? Grip options would be great.
Just some questions that I had, again best of luck with your new company.:thumbs_up


----------



## ELITEARCHERYCEO

*Elite Archery Inc.*

Elite Archery has a life time warranty on all products. The website www.elitearchery.com will be up and running with photo's for all to see soon. Thank you for your interest in Elite Archery. I want people to have nothing less than perfected excellence, at a price that will not make Rumpelstilskin come take your first born!

Kate Strother
ELITE ARCHERY CEO.


----------



## gil_wy

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> I want people to have nothing less than perfected excellence, at a price that will not make Rumpelstilskin come take your first born!


:teeth: :teeth: :teeth: :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## walks with a gi

CWDHUNTER said:


> wow.....the new cams for mathews and hoyt will make some waves.


 In the warranty department.


----------



## walks with a gi

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> Elite Archery Inc. Is owned by Kate Strother. Elite Archery manufactures and produces compound bows as well as after market high performance modular cams.
> Elite Archery is everything a serious archer should demand in a bow company. Elite has taken research, technology and new wave innovation to create and form PERFECTED EXCELLENCE.
> 
> Elite Archery will have four compound bows in our 06 line.
> 
> *E-FORCE:*
> 
> 32" ATA
> 7 1/2" BH
> 3.9 mass weight
> 324-332 IBO
> $ 629.00 MSRP
> 
> *E-500*
> 
> 34" ATA
> 7 1/16 BH
> 3.9 mass weight
> 330-338 IBO
> $ 629.00
> 
> *ICE: ( The only bow designed by a woman, for a woman )*
> 
> 31 1/2" ATA
> 7 1/8 BH
> 3.3 mass weight ( IBO 60/27" draw )
> 304-312 IBO
> $ 529.00 MSRP
> 
> *ENERGY:*
> 
> 36 ATA
> 8" BH
> 4.0 mass weight
> 314-322 IBO
> $ 489.00 MSRP
> 
> *After Market High Performance Modular Cams For:*
> 
> Mattews: Cams and Mods $ 75.00
> Hoyt: Mods for Cam 1/2 system $ 20.00
> BowTech: Cams and Mods $ 75.00
> 
> Elite Archery's After Market High Performance Modular Cams will give you an increase of 5 to 15 foot per second in performance. Modular adjustments in half inch increments. Elite Cams come with sealed ball bearings, adjustable let-off, all the while keeping your current limbs and strings-cables.
> 
> Elite Archery After Market High Performance Modular Cams will be available mid December.
> Elite's Compound Bow's will have a tenative ship date of January 30th 2006.



Hmm, the E-Force looks like a Tribute copy, the E-500 looks like an Allegiance copy, the ICE looks like an Equalizer copy and the Energy looks like an Old Glory copy.
Can't wait to see what this turns into


----------



## lunghit

walks with a gi said:


> Hmm, the E-Force looks like a Tribute copy, the E-500 looks like an Allegiance copy, the ICE looks like an Equalizer copy and the Energy looks like an Old Glory copy.
> Can't wait to see what this turns into


Well if the limbs hold up then they wont be a copy. All I know is that I cant wait to see these bows. I was going to order a 06 very soon but I am going to hold off.


----------



## baldmountain

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> Elite Archery has a life time warranty on all products.


You may want to rethink that. In the long run it will bankrupt you. You will have to keep parts for every bow you ever make for as long as you are in business. That means 20 years from now if someone needs warranty work on their bow you will have to have parts on hand to do the work.


----------



## H.Bessette

Brown Dog said:


> This should have been posted in the Manufacturers Annoncements and Press Release section.


DUH!


----------



## AKDoug

> You may want to rethink that. In the long run it will bankrupt you. You will have to keep parts for every bow you ever make for as long as you are in business. That means 20 years from now if someone needs warranty work on their bow you will have to have parts on hand to do the work.


Nope. Lots of lifetime waranties out there and they don't stock parts either. Many times they will just offer a replacement bow that is comparable to the one they purchased. Limit the lifetime waranty to the original owners and I bet it would hardly make a dent in profits.


----------



## walks with a gi

AKDoug said:


> Nope. Lots of lifetime waranties out there and they don't stock parts either. Many times they will just offer a replacement bow that is comparable to the one they purchased. Limit the lifetime waranty to the original owners and I bet it would hardly make a dent in profits.


 If the company sells enough products at enough profits with enough savings for such an event to happen to "give" a NEW product to a customer for a replacement of an old product that is now useless for resale or rebuild.

Scarry stuff regardless...


----------



## TheHairlessone!

> Hmm, the E-Force looks like a Tribute copy, the E-500 looks like an Allegiance copy, the ICE looks like an Equalizer copy and the Energy looks like an Old Glory copy.


They dont sound like a copy of anything to me. I have never heard of a bow with those brace heights getting those kinds of speeds.

Cant wait to see some pics! 

rick


----------



## walks with a gi

Yep,, I'm ready to see some pictures too :banana: :RockOn: :devil: :rock-on:  :drum: :bearpand: :car: :whoo:


----------



## Archery-Addiction

TheHairlessone! said:


> They dont sound like a copy of anything to me. I have never heard of a bow with those brace heights getting those kinds of speeds.
> 
> Cant wait to see some pics!
> 
> rick



never heard of a bow with those brace heights and those speeds...Go to bowtechs website...haha, they are damn near the exact same...


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

walks with a gi said:


> Hmm, the E-Force looks like a Tribute copy, the E-500 looks like an Allegiance copy, the ICE looks like an Equalizer copy and the Energy looks like an Old Glory copy.
> Can't wait to see what this turns into


:laugh: You havn't even seen a picture yet and your allready screaming "Copy". :laugh:


----------



## bowshooter73

are they single cams, hybrid cams, or other????


----------



## PA.JAY

:thumbs_up ENERGY IN CHROME !! :tongue:


----------



## walks with a gi

Rooster Cogburn said:


> :laugh: You havn't even seen a picture yet and your allready screaming "Copy". :laugh:



Scream?? Not me I did make the connection though:star:


----------



## baldmountain

AKDoug said:


> Nope. Lots of lifetime waranties out there and they don't stock parts either.


Why do you think that NO ONE offers a lifetime warranty anymore? Because lifetime warranty means you have to support bows that are 20 or even 30 years old. In some cases even older. The bow I'm currently shooting is about 40 years old. Imagine supporting a 40 year old product. Especially when you've been coming out with new products every year in an effort to get new customers. You'd have hundereds of products to support... Yikes!

A lifetime warranty is a quick way to bankrupcy. Don't do it!


----------



## JackFrost

baldmountain said:


> Why do you think that NO ONE offers a lifetime warranty anymore? Because lifetime warranty means you have to support bows that are 20 or even 30 years old. In some cases even older. The bow I'm currently shooting is about 40 years old. Imagine supporting a 40 year old product. Especially when you've been coming out with new products every year in an effort to get new customers. You'd have hundereds of products to support... Yikes!
> 
> A lifetime warranty is a quick way to bankrupcy. Don't do it!



I actually agree with this. 5-10 year transferable warranty should be good enough for any company. No one should expect a mecanical device to work forever.


----------



## Archery-Addiction

If i remember right from one of my law classes, in most states lifetime warranty really only means 7 years or somthin like that.


----------



## raceguy

I'm sure the CEO appreciates everyones advice and concern regarding warranties, however I'm pretty sure she's had some decent guidance when it comes to running an archery business. :wink: 

I wouldn't worry about warranty issues too much.


----------



## IMADMAN

Replaced with a "new",comparable item, maybe even a possibility of getting a higher end product if you kick in some $$$???
I sent in an older Leupold Vari-XIII 1.5-5 scope to get reconditioned and they sent me back a NIB one. I sent in an older Redfeild scope, they sent me back a letter stating that I can get a new one since the parts were no longer availible or spend some $$$ and gave me a decent credit on the old one to get an even better scope.
For the Leupold I was NOT the original owner/buyer. The Redfeild I was the original owner and had a very old and faded reciept that I sent back with the scope. These are just some personal experinces that I had. And why I still use a lot of thier products.


----------



## BowtechAndy

raceguy said:


> I'm sure the CEO appreciates everyones advice and concern regarding warranties, however I'm pretty sure she's had some decent guidance when it comes to running an archery business. :wink:
> 
> I wouldn't worry about warranty issues too much.




:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## One eye

baldmountain said:


> You may want to rethink that. In the long run it will bankrupt you. You will have to keep parts for every bow you ever make for as long as you are in business. That means 20 years from now if someone needs warranty work on their bow you will have to have parts on hand to do the work.


Not if they actually build the bows to last. The percentage of shooters who actually keep their bows 20 years is so small to be insignificant. Heck, I have changed bows up to 8 times in one year :mg: 

Dan


----------



## baldmountain

One eye said:


> Not if they actually build the bows to last. The percentage of shooters who actually keep their bows 20 years is so small to be insignificant. Heck, I have changed bows up to 8 times in one year :mg:
> 
> Dan


To quote:



ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> Elite Archery has a life time warranty on all products.


Not, "A lifetime warranty for the original owner." 

To me this means, if I buy one of their bows at a yard sale for $5, 30 years from now, I can expect them to fix it.


----------



## 8PT

I am curious as to who is machining components for them (risers, cams, limb pockets etc.). I can think of two possible sources right off. I also didn't see any mention as to what type of cams they had as mentioned earlier and also what the aftermarket cams would be. I wonder how many people would buy a brand new bow and void the warrenty just to gain 5-15 FPS in speed. I cannot see a manufacturer honoring the warrenty on a bow that had had aftermarket souped up cams installed on it. Also what limbs are they using? Surely not Gordon Glass after the bad press they were given by Kevin in his earlier post.


----------



## JackFrost

I’m going to hold out and see what they have to offer. I have no doubt that he can build bows and I have no doubt that she knows the business. This could be interesting. Hopefully, their website will be up and running in a short while and we can see everything ourselves.


----------



## RecordKeeper

It seems to me that after market modular cams with draw stops for Mathews and BowTech will likely be very welcomed into the archery community. It is one of the best ideas I have heard in several years.

And I will place an order just as soon as these become available!:thumbs_up


----------



## BowTech R & D 1

*VOIDED Warranty*

To all that are concerned with their warranty, here is an example of what voids your warranty. If you use an aftermarket string from Crackers, Winners choice or any string maker other than a string from the bow company of the model you shoot, you technically have altered the bow from it's original parts, so you have voided your warranty, just an example of the little things people don't think of that void your warranty, even though most companies will still honor them, they do have the legal right not to. So read your warranty and you'll see it states ANY alteration of the bows original parts will void the warranty, this holds true for most companies. Majority of companies still honor their warranties even if you use aftermarket strings or certain other non original components.......not trying to start an arguement just stating the policies of most companies


----------



## Magua

Impressive numbers! I'm really looking forward to seeing these bows. How about doing a run of left-hand risers first for a change?


----------



## ELITEARCHERYCEO

*Elite Archery Inc. WARRANTY*

Elite Archery Inc. has a Lifetime warranty on all products to their original owner. Our full warranty will be on our website and in our brochure soon. 
Elite Archery's warranty is like every other bow company. LIFETIME TO THE ORIGINAL OWNER.

Kate Strother
ELITE ARCHERY CEO.


----------



## Magua

Since you mentioned strings, what type of strings will these bows have?

As for the high performance cams, how far back will someone be able to go to get new cams for their bow? Will I be able to upgrade a 2002 Patriot and make it two cam?


----------



## 8PT

Kevin, have you actually consulted with and confirmed with the other manufacturers that they will infact honor their warrenties on bows that have these cams installed on them? I would think that there would be a world of difference in changing to a different brand of string/cable of same material and lengths and changing cams that vastly altered force draw curves and limb stress along with other changes in load and stress over the entire bow. Also while you are on here, can you answer the questions about cam types (single, dual, binary, etc.) and also limb material/supplier? These answers would be much appreciated by myself as well as many many more.


----------



## rock monkey

its rather contradictory if you think about it.....

they dont warranty strings and cables which makes sense to me. those are a consumable, high wear item. but they give you the dirt cheapest, most craptacularly built strings and cables. only a very few, select companies use high quality, after market strings as stock.

BUT....

you technically void your warranty by going to a more reliable, better performing and stable string and/or cable. doesnt make a whole lot of sense. if they wanted to push the issue, they could deny a limb claim just by asking what string/cable you use.

hot rodding bows isnt some new fad. i have talked with Chuck Nease about the design flexibility of his bows and was told that you could go one inch up or one inch down on the ATA of all their bows. granted, going up or down will change the preload on the limbs and effecting overall draw weight and draw length.

it is VERY difficult to design a bow that doesnt have specs or performance numbers of something that isnt already out there.

i dont know what the beef is with bowtech, kevin strothers or his designs and claims, but maybe he has some new twist on an old idea.

if my feeble memory serves me correctly, didnt mathews start out after a certain designer left another, BIG name company?

what about ed mcpherson?, oh, thats right.....instead of where's waldo, archery has "where's ed mcp" im sure he had a few no compete clauses in his contracts when leaving one company.

all bows are a variation of a theme, how the end result is achieved is the great variable. each person has their own ideas and master plans. some more hush-hush than others.


----------



## jim p

I don't know what I am talking about but I still like to talk. If I understand Pearson's warranty it is for the bow and it doesn't matter if the bow has been sold 10 or more times the bow is still under warranty. I seem to remember that Pearson has been producing bows since 1937. If this is the case, why would a lifetime warranty bankrupt a company?

Please correct me if I am wrong about their warranty.

Now everyone with your 1937 Pearson's go out and break a limb and see if Pearson will give you a new Stealth. Who knows you might get lucky.

I know a fellow with a 15 year old pearson but his bow just keeps on shooting like the energizer bunny.


----------



## brokenarra

When a company offers a "LIFETIME WARRANTY" it is not the lifetime of the owner, rather the lifetime of the particular product.
If a product goes out of manufacture in a year or two and parts are no longer made then it is deemed the lifetime for that product is over and warranty would not apply.IMO


----------



## BowTech R & D 1

8PT said:


> Kevin, have you actually consulted with and confirmed with the other manufacturers that they will infact honor their warrenties on bows that have these cams installed on them? I would think that there would be a world of difference in changing to a different brand of string/cable of same material and lengths and changing cams that vastly altered force draw curves and limb stress along with other changes in load and stress over the entire bow. Also while you are on here, can you answer the questions about cam types (single, dual, binary, etc.) and also limb material/supplier? These answers would be much appreciated by myself as well as many many more.


Tommy,

Where in my post did I say anything about consulting companies in regards to cams, I was simply making a point that every time someone tries to improve the quality of their string/cable they technically have voided their warranty.

If you read Kate's post in regards to the cams, you will not need new strings/cables or limbs. I'm sure when Kate is ready to post all the particular's in regard to her cams she will, it is her company, she has been very busy taking care of me after my surgery. 

I think my extremely intelligent and beautiful wife's archery products will raise the bar for other companies, and they'll have to step up their performance, yes I am biased.

Kevin


----------



## mdewitt71

not sure if these were already answered but:

When will the website be up and running?
When will we see pics?
Is there gonna be a catalog so we can get one in snailmail?


----------



## mobowhntr

:thumbs_up Kevin and Kate, Good luck with the new company and the new marriage. Michael


----------



## Marcus

Sometimes in the computer industry a company will come out with a great product release. Then very shortly after a competitor company will release specs on a similar soon to be released product. It's usually not far away and always impressive. (better, cheaper etc)
It freezes the market and causes some people to wait that short period of time for this new fantastic product. 
The release dates move back, people keep waiting, they momve again, people who have waited figure 'not long now' and keep waiting and time goes on. 
(Common practise by Microsoft)
It's sole purpose is to cost the competition sales. 
It's known as Vapourware. 

Sorry for getting off-topic.


----------



## 8PT

Marcus, are you thinking that could be a possibility with this? Never can tell.


----------



## Marcus

I see 3 possibilities
Domain was registered 31st of July 2005 so been in planning for a few months at least.

1) Products will be released around end of January 2006
2) Products are nowhere near completion but they are telling you 2006 so you don't buy a 2006 model bow that's ready now
3) The attention has gone away and they want more. 

Only time will tell. 

However considering the stuff that's been thrown around on this forum by this company already in the last few weeks I have serious questions about their ethics. Obviously I can be proven wrong, but as a dealer they certainly have not started on the right foot in my mind.


----------



## JackFrost

Well, Im for one interested in what they have coming out. Would be interested in seeing bows like these made out of high quality parts for a great price. I guess we only have to wait a few months to see.


----------



## ELITEARCHERYCEO

*Elite Archery Inc.*

Marcus,
Everyone is free to think what they like. That is why we live in America, and I for one am proud that we have freedom of speech. Just to give you a little inside scoop ( in case you are unfamiliar with who I am ) if I was to put on AT that I own a bow company that is coming out with a 06 line, and was lying; Do you think my parents who own this site and Martin Archery, would let there daughter put her own name on the line but theirs as well? Nope'... I do not think so either. I think you are sticking up for a bow company that you are fond of. I don't mind, but it is rude to question my or my company's ethics. Elite Archery Inc. is my company not Kevin's, get your facts straight before bashing please.

Thank You,
Kate Srother
ELITE ARCHERY CEO.


----------



## 8PT

BowTech R & D 1 said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Where in my post did I say anything about consulting companies in regards to cams, I was simply making a point that every time someone tries to improve the quality of their string/cable they technically have voided their warranty.
> 
> If you read Kate's post in regards to the cams, you will not need new strings/cables or limbs. I'm sure when Kate is ready to post all the particular's in regard to her cams she will, it is her company, she has been very busy taking care of me after my surgery.
> 
> I think my extremely intelligent and beautiful wife's archery products will raise the bar for other companies, and they'll have to step up their performance, yes I am biased.
> Kevin




You did not mention consulting other manufacturers about warranty issues, that was *MY*question and point. I read and understood that the original factory string/cable could be used with the aftermarket cams therefore any damage or problems that might take place could be blamed directly on the effect of the cams and thus cause issues of warranty responsibility. I suppose each individual therefore would just have to weigh the risk vs. reward plus cost and decide for themselves if the change is worthwile for them. 

I understand we are talking about two different products here. One is an aftermarket cam and the other a whole new line of bows. My question about limbs was in reference to the bows. I wanted to know (along with many others) what supplier and material will be used for the limbs on the bows since by your words in previous posts the products from Gordon Glass are inferior and subject to blow up.

Since this is Kate's company, she is welcome to answer these questions.


----------



## Budman

Kate, its your company but did kevin design the bows? Or are they martin designs?

Budman


----------



## Marcus

Please educate me on the facts Kate. But from what I have read here:
You guys got married in June, that might be correct, I don't know. 
You registered the URL in July. That is a fact. 
If those 2 items are correct then the wife of a Bowtech VP was planning to start a company in direct competition to her husband's company 3 months before he was fired for "not answering the phone". 
Near the release of your husbnd's employer's new bow range you release photos of your wedding. 
2 days later he announces he is fired and starts smeering Bowtech and their products and says "Watch for a new bow coming that's faster and cheaper"
A week later you announce a new bow company that has nothing to do with your husband with bows you designed. (Which begs the question, do you have engineering training?)

This is all just too strange for me. I'm sure it is a legit business, but your publicity team needs to rethink it's promotional tactics, because so far it looks odd. 

You live in America because you were born there. Bowtech is big enough to stick up for themselves, they don't need me doing it. First impressions are very important, I hope you can shake them off and produce top bows and do well.


----------



## ELITEARCHERYCEO

*Elite Archery Inc.*

Tommy,
Yes' everyone will have to decide for themselves and weigh their options the same way they think about putting on aftermarket strings.

As far as warranty problems on the limbs, if they have not had problems already then Elite's HP cams will not increase the limb failure rate. 

Some company's buy the cheapest limb material & use the wrong manufacturing process to make there limbs. This is were the problem is. At least 90% of all bow company's get their material from Gordon. It is how bow company's cut or grind the material while in the manufacturing process that can determine whether or not there will be limb failure. As with any material you buy, there are many grades of quality. Kevin uses Gordon for his 195# flight bow and has never broken a limb. If you use the highest grade material from Gordon & the correct manufacturing process, you have virtually an indestructible limb.

Elite Archery Inc. will be using the highest quality material from Gordon. and a proprietary manufacturing process.


Kate Strother
ELITE ARCHERY CEO.


----------



## walks with a gi

BowTech R & D 1 said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Where in my post did I say anything about consulting companies in regards to cams, I was simply making a point that every time someone tries to improve the quality of their string/cable they technically have voided their warranty.
> 
> If you read Kate's post in regards to the cams, you will not need new strings/cables or limbs. I'm sure when Kate is ready to post all the particular's in regard to her cams she will, it is her company, she has been very busy taking care of me after my surgery.
> 
> I think my extremely intelligent and beautiful wife's archery products will raise the bar for other companies, and they'll have to step up their performance, yes I am biased.
> 
> Kevin


 so,, when are you going to change your screen name?


----------



## ELITEARCHERYCEO

*Elite Archery Inc.*

You are wrong Marcus.

Elite Archery has been in the making for over a year. My idea, before I met Kevin. 
I was the Martin Girl and started dating Kevin ( while he was working for Bowtech ) 

Did I care that I would have a bow company and my boy-friend would be working for a competitive company....NOPE! 

Kevin and I were not married in June, we were married October the 29th 2005.
He was fired 3 days later. One day after our wedding photo's went up on AT.

Do I have Engineering training? No, but being around Terry Martin may have helped my skills. Kevin has NO engineering training either, but he sure can design one great bow can't he!

Are they Mine......yes.

Do you like being rude Marcus, or am I just being too sensitive?

Kate Strother


----------



## Marcus

> Do you like being rude Marcus, or am I just being too sensitive?


A little from column A and a little from column B.

Don't get too distressed by my qustions, simply what everyone is thinking anyway. 

Looking forward to seeing the designs.


----------



## BowTech R & D 1

*Soon*



walks with a gi said:


> so,, when are you going to change your screen name?


WWAG,

I'm going to change it soon, I didn't change it yet because I didn't want people saying that I'm posting or slamming under another username, I will let you know what I change it to also.

I actually tried to change it earlier today but I need another email address to set up an account, I only have the bowtech email address.

Tell your wife congrats on the deer, is she ahead of you for the year? 

Take care
Kevin


----------



## walks with a gi

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> You are wrong Marcus.
> 
> Elite Archery has been in the making for over a year. My idea, before I met Kevin.
> I was the Martin Girl and started dating Kevin ( while he was working for Bowtech )
> 
> Did I care that I would have a bow company and my boy-friend would be working for a competitive company....NOPE!
> 
> Kevin and I were not married in June, we were married October the 29th 2005.
> He was fired 3 days later. One day after our wedding photo's went up on AT.
> 
> Do I have Engineering training? No, but being around Terry Martin may have helped my skills. Kevin has NO engineering training either, but he sure can design one great bow can't he!
> 
> Are they Mine......yes.
> 
> Do you like being rude Marcus, or am I just being too sensitive?
> 
> Kate Strother


 I don't think he's being rude, very conserned for people he dosen't really know,, maybe? I thought Marcus was a dealer but I could be wrong. BowTech dealers around the world might have the same questions Marcus has asked but I don't think they will be answered to everyones delight.

Kevin dosen't have an engineering degree?


----------



## Marcus

walks with a gi said:


> I don't think he's being rude, very conserned for people he dosen't really know,, maybe? I thought Marcus was a dealer but I could be wrong. BowTech dealers around the world might have the same questions Marcus has asked but I don't think they will be answered to everyones delight.
> 
> Kevin dosen't have an engineering degree?


Yes I am a Bowtech Dealer in Victoria Australia. Also sell Mathews bows. 
My wife is a Team Bowtech shooter as of a few months ago as well. 
They have been an A1 company to deal with, as has Mathews.


----------



## walks with a gi

Also, if Elite archery has been in the making for over a year, how in the world did the stars align that Elite Archery has announced 4 bow's specs that almost exactly match those of BowTech's that were introduced on November 1st.? Has BowTech been spying on Elite Archery before Elite Archery was announced 

Tell us what cam system these new bows are using and are the limb pockets off set?


----------



## BowTech R & D 1

*No Degree*



walks with a gi said:


> I don't think he's being rude, very conserned for people he dosen't really know,, maybe? I thought Marcus was a dealer but I could be wrong. BowTech dealers around the world might have the same questions Marcus has asked but I don't think they will be answered to everyones delight.
> 
> Kevin dosen't have an engineering degree?



WWAG,

NO, I don't have an engineering degree.


----------



## ELITEARCHERYCEO

*Elite Archery Inc.*

Person:

Stealth: 33 1/8" ATA 7 3/8" BH
Pride: 32" ATA 7 3/4" BH
Legend: 34" ATA 7 1/8" BH
Generation II: 36 3/8" ATA 7 1/2" BH

Rytera:

Bullet X 34 3/4" ATA 7 1/4" BH

PSE:

Typhoon: 33 1/2" ATA 7 3/4" BH
Vengeance: 34 1/2" ATA 7 1/2" BH
Triton: 32" ATA 7 3/4" BH

Hoyt:

Trykon: 33" ATA 7" BH
Powertec: 33" ATA 7" BH

Most company's know what people are looking to buy this year. Some company's have similar specs. However they are all very different. There are plenty of differences in Bowtech and Elite. Elite Archery's website will be up and running very soon, you will get to see the photos and have more info. 
Did these company's spy on Bowtech too? There are bows on this list of bows that have the same specs as Bowtech. Elite is faster on the speed by several feet per second.


----------



## walks with a gi

BowTech R & D 1 said:


> WWAG,
> 
> NO, I don't have an engineering degree.


 Well,,, I don't have an engineering degree either and it probably shows but I made 4 of these bows and shot them for 6 years while I was young and strong enough to carry them 

I guess you're a few up on me on the home made bows then......


----------



## Magua

I wouldn't get hung up on the "engineer title". Some great inventions have come from people that aren't officially "engineers". John M. Browning is one good example. He revolutionized firearm design and features from his gun mechanisms are still copied today, 100 years later.

I'm looking forward to seeing these bows.


----------



## Myk

Marcus, you're rather transparent, as are those who are saying that based on axle to axle and brace height that the bows are copies, at least wait until you see a picture. It's not that hard to search your posts to see why you say what you do.

I'm interested in the bows, but from the present information only as used. Maybe in the future they will come out with a cheaper line. Or maybe they will be copies of ugly bows and I won't have any interest in them at all.
Who knows, who cares? All we know at this point is there is a new company producing fast bows cheaper than other companies. I would think anyone with a lick of sense would welcome the additional choices.

I'm sure not going to knock the company because Kate dared to start up a company and compete with Martin.


----------



## Marcus

Myk said:


> It's not that hard to search your posts to see why you say what you do.


Please explain why I say the things I do. 
I'm not saying the designs are stolen at all and have made my opinions openly felt on this thread, along with my ties to Bowtech. 
For those who don't know I have also had a run in with a Martin sales rep and dumped their bows from my shop.

Does that change my opinion on how this company has been launched and the behaviour around it? Not one bit. Regardless of my opinions on Bowtech and Martin my opinions stated in this thread are valid and not self motivated.


----------



## hoggin03

The numbers for the Elite bows are very impressive, to say the least. However, I agree with a lot of what Marcus has said. And please keep in mind that I currently shoot a High Country and have no allegiances to any bow company. I am in the market for a new bow and am considering all manufacturers, so I'm just a bystander with no horse in the race. But the way things have gone down the last month or so seems very peculiar to me. It's just my opinion, but the whole deal just doesn't sit well...the ethics and professionalism of those involved is definately in question (in my mind).


----------



## Eberbachl

Hi Kate,

Regarding your question relating to sensitivity, I think you are being a little sensitive. I didn't see any rude comments directed towards you, but relevant questions from people with a genuine interest.

You must see why these questions are raised, as the circumstances surrounding your marriage to Kevin, the Vice President and designer of Bowtech, his subsequent dismissal from Bowtech for "not answering the phone", and the recent launch of Elite Archery are such that people could easily conclude that some unethical business practices have occurred.

Combine the above events with the apparent similarities between Bowtech and Elite bows specifications, and things start to look odd.

I certainly don't want to imply that the above is so, but simply point out how easy it may be for some to question recent statements and events.

Sure, we haven't seen any photos of Elite bows yet, and many people make bows with similar A to A lengths and brace heights as you have already pointed out - but the similarities between the Elite bows and Bowtech bows are astounding, _even the point of order that you have listed them in, and the order that the comparable Bowtech bows appear on their website is the same_.

As a comparison, these are the specs to which I am referring:

Elite E-FORCE:

32" ATA 
7 1/2" BH 
3.9 mass weight 
324-332 IBO 
$ 629.00 MSRP 

Bowtech Tribute:
31.5" ATA
7 1/2" BH
4.1lb Mass weight
320-328 IBO


Elite E-500: 

34" ATA 
7 1/16 BH 
3.9 mass weight 
330-338 IBO 
$ 629.00 

Bowtech Allegiance

34" ATA
7" BH
4.1lb mass weight
327-335 IBO


Elite ICE: ( The only bow designed by a woman, for a woman ) 

31 1/2" ATA 
7 1/8 BH 
3.3 mass weight ( IBO 60/27" draw ) 
304-312 IBO 
$ 529.00 MSRP 

Bowtech Equalizer

32" ATA
7" BH
3.5lb mass weight
294-302 IBO


Elite ENERGY: 

36 ATA 
8" BH 
4.0 mass weight 
314-322 IBO 
$ 489.00 MSRP

Bowtech Old Glory

36 3/4" ATA
8" BH
4.3lb mass weight
308-316 IBO


OK, so I am certainly not accusing you of copying the Bowtech lineup, but you must concede that there is more than a casual similarity between the Elite bow specs and the Bowtech specs. If you indeed have designed your own lineup of bows, and purposely positioned them with similar specs and target audiences through excellent original design, then I applaud you. You seem to have done well. If I were starting up a new company, I'd be trying to compete with Bowtech also, as I think they're the one to beat at the moment.

I'm very eager to see your website in full swing, to see some pictures of your bows, and even to shoot one. I particularly like the look of the E500. Similarly, I very much like the look of the 2006 Bowtech Alegiance 

I'm very interested to know if your bows use a single cam system, a dual cam system, a hybrid cam, or a binary style cam - will you tell us that much at least? 

Also, do you have an ETA on your website's completion?

How does one go about ordering an Elite bow if one so desires? Do you have a dealer network established, and are there any agents in Australia? When your bows hit the shelves, I'd like to check one out in the flesh.

You've told us that Kevin has not designed any of the Elite '06 bows, and that they are your creations. That's fine. Is there any likelihood that Kevin will be involved in the design process in the future? After using and appreciating Bowtech's products for a while, I think it would be a shame to let Kevin's design talents go to waste.

Cheers,

Luke Eberbach.


----------



## Buckster2000

EBER.....now come on Bowtech isn't the only company that has those same specs.

What we need are pictures of these new Elite bows. Heck I can explain a truck as having 4 tires, an engine, 4 doors, a great sound system. Guess what your gonna say it sound just like the trucK I drive. HMMM wonder why? cause they are similar :doh:


We need pictures.

When will the web sight be up??????????


----------



## Myk

Marcus says, The company is vaporware, a trojan horse only created to hurt the sales of Bowtech and his store. They will never produce a bow. (Sorry, the "off topic" claim doesn't hold water.)
You made up dates to fit your made up story, Marcus.
Nah, that doesn't sound rude or bring into question the business practices of Marcus. And the claims that a bow that they haven't seen are copies doesn't bring into question the ethics of Bowtech shooters  
The way you Bowtech fans act on this site hasn't been the best where you should be throwing stones at anyone.

What soap operas do you guys watch to think a marriage is made only to hurt your favorite brand???
If that's bad, why is it OK for you to do the things you do to hurt a company?

Personally I hope the bows are copies of Slayers. That's about as close to parallel limb designs I like and I wouldn't have a problem with them being cheaper. I hope Elite buys the rights to use a shoot through system. Even if I don't like the bows it will make Martin try to come out with a bow that is better and cheaper than their Slayer.

If these are indeed copies of Bowtechs it only stands to help the Bowtech customer. You either have a company producing a better mousetrap and/or you have your favorite company trying harder. Competition is great for the consumer, it's also not too shabby for the businesses involved.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

Hey my only input to this will be LOL! 

@ the clowns knocking bows they have definitely never seen, handled or shot.


Let's see here, about 95% of all bows made today probably fall into the category of 7 to 8" brace height, 32" - 36" ATA....and a few but not most fall into those speed categories>


----------



## mdewitt71

I guess we will see once the webpage is up.
I am not one for bad mouth'n, especially when it comes to a lady "Washingtonian", But people are just skeptic over the posts slamming Bowtech. 
But I really want to see em.......


----------



## TheTone

Give me a break! If you people don't see the similarity in the specs that every bow maker puts out you must be blind. Nearly every company has a short bow (around 31"), a little bigger (33"), one about 36" and usually something longer (38"-40") and currently the brace height for nearly every bow out there is between 7" and 8". Is every company copying every other company? There are just certain specs that work well in the archery field and that consumers like and are buying so that is what the manufactuers make. Why shouldn't Kate know how to make a bow, shes been around Martin's her entire life I'm sure she picked up a thing or two on how its done. Congrats on your marriage and best of luck with this new venture, I'm looking forward to seeing these new designs alot, the specs (espicially the weight) looks good on all of them.


----------



## BAArcher

Kevin/Kate,
Good to see you firing some facts back at some of these jackazzez! Give'em hell and good luck!


----------



## andy_smaga

BAArcher said:


> Kevin/Kate,
> Good to see you firing some facts back at some of these jackazzez! Give'em hell and good luck!


I agree 100%
Kate and Kevin I wish you the best personally and professionally :thumbs_up :cocktail:


----------



## Lumis17

No engineering degrees, huh? Well, I hope you guys at least stayed at a Holiday Inn Express during the honeymoon


----------



## BAArcher

Lumis17 said:


> No engineering degrees, huh? Well, I hope you guys at least stayed at a Holiday Inn Express during the honeymoon


 What does a degree have to do with the experience they have and the proven results that both sides bring to the table? 

I'd buy from them anyday... Besides, look at me...I am third in line to be the assistant manager (night shift) at the local Waffle House and I aint got a degree!


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Kate and Kev-- welcome to the jungle, and best of luck to you both on your new venture. Room for everyone in this sport IMHO.

Just beware the conglomerate henchmen! :ninja: LOL


----------



## shooting3d

*Kate/Kevin*

When is the web site going to be up?


----------



## shooting3d

Dont worry i will be editing my signature when i have time .To remove TEAM.
BUT THATS ANOTHER POST IN ITS OWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## Selil

*Experience of degrees?*



BAArcher said:


> What does a degree have to do with the experience they have and the proven results that both sides bring to the table?


If you care keep reading, and if you don’t well keep on scrolling.

I previously wrote an entire article refuting the ideas of subject matter experts versus craftsmanship. For example a guy hanging windows has a certain level of knowledge. That window has a particular way that it is best to be installed. As the craftsman learns new ways to install the window his style will improve and his accuracy of installation will also improve. Until it is better than any specification and things that have nothing to do with requirements become second nature. Like making sure all the screw heads line up, the install marks are removed, and flashing is filed down…. 

Enter the degreed and approved subject matter expert. This person understands to the n’th level how to install a window. The window has a set of metrics applied against the installation matrix, the matrix has a set of milestones to installation, and there are acceptance criteria for how the window will be approved for installation. These are valid elements in the design of the window and strategies for implementing the window. Our intrepid subject matter expert has worked through a course load of knowledge building degrees. Within the world of the subject matter expert is the specific ability to critically review and analyze the window building and installation process. But, is the window pretty?

So much of what happens in the world is subjective. I’m a systems engineer by trade and professor by profession. I build systems that have to be pretty, nice, and considerate. Similarly our window experts can learn something from each other, but I’m conservative and want my craftsmanship too. A SME brings no value to the after installation process and subsequent implementations. The first implementation of a new product (car, bus, wheel, or lever) requires the SME. The craftsman works out the bugs and makes the product better. In the Archery world that can be somebody like Crackers. The SME is an important part of the process for insuring stupid mistakes don’t happen. We don’t want to see gross failures in design hit the street like as a product (Firestone Tires?). We don’t want to see something that can not function be productized and sent out to the derision of the public (Edsel, Microsoft ME). 

When the product concepts are well known (oh.. archery for example) the SME usually fits an oversight role and the craftsman continue to produce. When the product needs to be moved forward significantly or the model changes (traditional to compound) then there is also places for these two people to work together. Luckily the basic engineering art is not lost on most people and the craftsman and SME are one in the same person. In the end I want craftsman modifying and incrementally changing my design. I want the SME to be the one making the next radical and substantial leap.


The more I learn the less I know –_forgotten_


----------



## Ratus

*Speed and similarities?*



> Did these company's spy on Bowtech too? There are bows on this list of bows that have the same specs as Bowtech. Elite is faster on the speed by several feet per second.


You'd have to think we're idiots not to see the similarities between the 2 lines, and knowing Kevin's ability to produce cams of speed you expect ANYONE to believe that these bows aren't KEVIN's designs? How much is beachfront in Colorado going for these days?:mg: 

Seriously, trying to pawn these off as Kate's designs and that she was working on them by herself and Kevin is just a "Coincidence" is off the charts silly.

Why the "Speed Range" for your bows Kate?; *exactly 8fps top to bottom *just like Bowtech? Was that your idea back in whatever month you thought up these designs. I'm sure Bowtech would be happy to know that you thought so highly of their method to incorporate it into "Your" designs.:wink: 

I don't know how anyone who isn't firmly on one side or the other can't see the obvious? 
I also find it funny how the same people keep coming to the "Elite and Kevin and Kate" defense time and again.

Does anyone really think that if Kate had designs that could do these specs on her own that Martin wouldn't have already been using them SOMEWHERE!?

It's Kevin's designs under the cloak of Kate's company plain and simple. Why sugar coat it or hide the fact? Legal reasons?, a loophole to a non-compete possibly?

They might be great bows, I don't know, but to call them anything but Kevin's designs and AT LEAST Bowtech influenced is ,well, (fill in the blank).

I still haven't read what type of cam system these bows will use?


----------



## shooting3d

*Bruce*

What does a degree have to do with the experience they have and the proven results that both sides bring to the table? 

I'd buy from them anyday... Besides, look at me...I am third in line to be the assistant manager (night shift) at the local Waffle House and I aint got a degree!
__________________
I agree with him,But that funny LMAO


----------



## Bo Hunter

> It's Kevin's designs under the cloak of Kate's company plain and simple. Why sugar coat it or hide the fact? Legal reasons?, a loophole to a non-compete possibly?


I would say non-compete is a good reason. I'm not sure why everyone would be so angry - its a good reason. The other GREAT reason is MONEY! FREE MONEY! There is tons of money available to women starting companies.

Considering both of their archery backgrounds they know what it takes to create, grow, and build a successful archery business. They know what money they'll need, what mistakes NOT to make and so forth. It will be that much easier.

You never know - perhaps Elite is very similar to Rytera and Kevin's personal debacle with Bowtech is in fact a coincedence - at least the timing of the whole ordeal. I'm guessing however, he's had a little influence on the designs...

I'm interested/excited to see how things pan out... Personally, I get quite a bit of amusement out of this whole soap opera. Makes me chuckle...

I'm fairly certain its going to take quite a lot of convincing to make ANYONE believe Kate came up with all this entirely on her own. However I do understand the whole "Thats my story and I'm sticking too it"...

Am I the only one that feels the "Wink wink - nudge nudge?"....

Anyone that is angered by this is crazy. Competition is a good thing. This is the first I've heard of undercutting someone on PRICE in a long time. These high end compound bows are getting as bad as gasoline - people just keep smiling, shooting, and handing over the cash.... "Mathews Apex? $1200? ORDER ME ONE!"

I still feel that if you walk into any random Bowtech dealer and ask 10 bowhunters in the shop "Did you hear about Strothers leaving Bowtech?" 9 out of 10 times The answer will be "Who?"....


----------



## BAArcher

Selil said:


> If you care keep reading, and if you don’t well keep on scrolling.
> 
> I previously wrote an entire article refuting the ideas of subject matter experts versus craftsmanship. For example a guy hanging windows has a certain level of knowledge. That window has a particular way that it is best to be installed. As the craftsman learns new ways to install the window his style will improve and his accuracy of installation will also improve. Until it is better than any specification and things that have nothing to do with requirements become second nature. Like making sure all the screw heads line up, the install marks are removed, and flashing is filed down….
> 
> Enter the degreed and approved subject matter expert. This person understands to the n’th level how to install a window. The window has a set of metrics applied against the installation matrix, the matrix has a set of milestones to installation, and there are acceptance criteria for how the window will be approved for installation. These are valid elements in the design of the window and strategies for implementing the window. Our intrepid subject matter expert has worked through a course load of knowledge building degrees. Within the world of the subject matter expert is the specific ability to critically review and analyze the window building and installation process. But, is the window pretty?
> 
> So much of what happens in the world is subjective. I’m a systems engineer by trade and professor by profession. I build systems that have to be pretty, nice, and considerate. Similarly our window experts can learn something from each other, but I’m conservative and want my craftsmanship too. A SME brings no value to the after installation process and subsequent implementations. The first implementation of a new product (car, bus, wheel, or lever) requires the SME. The craftsman works out the bugs and makes the product better. In the Archery world that can be somebody like Crackers. The SME is an important part of the process for insuring stupid mistakes don’t happen. We don’t want to see gross failures in design hit the street like as a product (Firestone Tires?). We don’t want to see something that can not function be productized and sent out to the derision of the public (Edsel, Microsoft ME).
> 
> When the product concepts are well known (oh.. archery for example) the SME usually fits an oversight role and the craftsman continue to produce. When the product needs to be moved forward significantly or the model changes (traditional to compound) then there is also places for these two people to work together. Luckily the basic engineering art is not lost on most people and the craftsman and SME are one in the same person. In the end I want craftsman modifying and incrementally changing my design. I want the SME to be the one making the next radical and substantial leap.
> 
> 
> The more I learn the less I know –_forgotten_


Selil,
Very good reply! I do understand the importance of engineering and I also think that the compound bow has been engineered to death! There is so much proven technology out there that now days, it seems like it can be a cut and paste industry (with some patent restrictions). 
I will confess, I lied in my last post (just having some light hearted fun)...I am not with Waffle House. I am what you call an SME. I am a maintenance test pilot and support the US Army Aviation Technical Test Center at Ft Rucker, AL. We have engineers here all of the time looking to add new systems to the military fleet. 
My biggest laugh was when one of these engineers walked into the hangar and saw the AH-64D Longbow (which he had been working some design improvements) and he states "So this is the Apache". I know he has an important function but these guys are kept in check by SME's that I guess working a bit above their level, I guess the world needs both.
Don't take my reply wrong, I did enjoy reading your post you make some fantastic points. It is refreshing to have replies of this caliber...

Shoot well
Bruce


----------



## RJDII

probably lifetime warranty of the bow...not the owner. set by the manufacturer.


----------



## Marcus

Myk said:


> Marcus says, The company is vaporware, a trojan horse only created to hurt the sales of Bowtech and his store. They will never produce a bow. (Sorry, the "off topic" claim doesn't hold water.)


No I never said they will never produce a bow. Just pointed out a practise in business that starts off the same way this thread has. They might be vapourware, they might not. 
The fact that side by side shows all the bows line up with a Bowtech bow but are lighter, faster and chepaer certainly looks like vapourware. 
So what am I saying? Don't get too excited till we see them shipping. That is all. Nothing rude or nasty, simply common sense for the average consumer who may not make a planned purchase waiting for these bows, be it Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews or Martin. 


> You made up dates to fit your made up story, Marcus.


No I didn't. I quoted dates published on this website and even pointed out that date was mentioned as rumour. The date the domain name was registered is FACT and public knowledge for anyone who knows how to use a lookup database. 


> And the claims that a bow that they haven't seen are copies doesn't bring into question the ethics of Bowtech shooters


I have not claimed they were copies at all. Show me that claim.


> The way you Bowtech fans act on this site hasn't been the best where you should be throwing stones at anyone.


I'm shooting a Mathews LX which is not made by Bowtech. 



> Competition is great for the consumer, it's also not too shabby for the businesses involved.


As a dealer I couldn't care less who produces new bows, if they are popular I will sell them. These guys won't be the only new company to ever start making bows. 
In case you refused to read it (and I know you are a smart guy to understand me) what I am saying is that from a PR point of view the way this company has started and launched itself doesn't sit well with me. Bad first impression. 
a) I couldn't care less who these people are, I buy bows, not people
b) Kevin could have been fired and walked away and said quietly "right, I'll show them, I'll help Kate build the greatest bows on the planet" but instead created this soap opera. 
It's got the look of a planned publicity event. It may not be, but its looking like it.


----------



## mdewitt71

man this is better than my wife's soaps.............


----------



## Selil

BAArcher said:


> Selil,
> Very good reply! I do understand the importance of engineering and I also think that the compound bow has been engineered to death! .....................
> I will confess, I lied in my last post (just having some light hearted fun)...I am not with Waffle House. I am what you call an SME. I am a maintenance test pilot and support the US Army Aviation Technical Test Center at Ft Rucker, AL. We have engineers here all of the time looking to add new systems to the military fleet. ............................................
> Don't take my reply wrong, I did enjoy reading your post you make some fantastic points. It is refreshing to have replies of this caliber...



I try and post few times, but a lot of content. It's the one sentence posts that tend to get me in trouble. I suppose we most likely are paid by the same uncle sooner or later....


----------



## Myk

> Just pointed out a practise in business that starts off the same way this thread has. They might be vapourware, they might not.


You're using Elite's thread to start unfounded rumors. That is rude.

Their FACTUAL wedding date was posted on this forum. Another unfounded rumor.

Show me where I said YOU said they were copies. My posts were not aimed 100% at you.


----------



## Purka

Call me a male chauvinist.but I wouldn't buy a bow designed and built by a woman. 
I don't know why you guys are so obsessed with trying to get Kate or Kevin to admit that Kevin is the designer,when its so obvious,its also obvious that he is keeping a low key,for his own reasons.
Why wouldn't Bowtech and Elite be simular? he designed the best he could for Bowtech , why wouldn't he do the same for Elite,at least he's not restricted now, so we should see an extra good quality bow.


----------



## ZA206

*Good luck to Kate and Kevin!!!*

As for the goofy engineering comments..... I'm an engineer and having a degree has no bearing on your ability to design a mechanical device. I went to school with tons of people in my engineering classes that couldn't actually design something to save their lives.... they were great at taking tests, doing homework, writing reports and all the other crap involved with getting an ABEC accredited engineering degree.... but they were WORTHLESS as practicing engineers.

Conversely, I've worked with MANY non-degreed designers who could come up with more imaginative, more creative and highly engineered systems or devices that 90% of the degreed engineers involved.:thumbs_up 

Being a "Professional Engineer" is a different beast.... they still let some knuckleheads get their stamp (like me  )... but not many!

-ZA206


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

Post The Pics!!! And End It! We Are All Interested!


----------



## TailChaser

Some of you guys/gals are amazing lol. I hope Kevin and Kate don't feel the need to reply to that garbage.

Thank you guys for coming out with a good sounding bow at an affordable price! Unless you don't let dealers go down from the retail price, I suspect I will have one next year. Can't wait to find out more.


----------



## stodr

BowTech R & D 1 said:


> WWAG,
> 
> I'm going to change it soon, I didn't change it yet because I didn't want people saying that I'm posting or slamming under another username, I will let you know what I change it to also.
> 
> I actually tried to change it earlier today but I need another email address to set up an account, I only have the bowtech email address.
> 
> Tell your wife congrats on the deer, is she ahead of you for the year?
> 
> Take care
> Kevin


Congratulations on the Wedding and the new company. Hope the surgery went well. I had my Neck fused in September I hurt in in Afghanistan last year. Sure is nice when the pain goes away. I am going bonkers not shooting for so long. Are you going to have these bows at the ATA show?


----------



## Eberbachl

.....hmmmm still nothing at www.elitearchery.com

If you've got something to show us, how 'bout showing us


----------



## bsand

*ATA Show*

Will ELITE ARCHERY be at the ATA show in January in Atlanta?


----------



## fredbear90

I like the sound of the E-500


----------



## Eberbachl

fredbear90 said:


> I like the sound of the E-500


Yes,  So do I.

...probably because it sounds just like an Allegiance 

I very much look forward to the Elite archery website coming clean with some pics


----------



## Tom D

E-Force sounds good to me. I am interested as soon as you folks have some track record and get your bows out into some pro shops.

Am I to understand that I can buy cams for my Mathews Q2 which have draw length increments so I don't have to change the darn cam when I want to experiment with draw length (for instance, to shoot with a loop)???????? IF SO, sign me up for a cam too, while we are at it. What a great step forward THAT would be for me!!!


----------



## baldmountain

Eberbachl said:


> Yes,  So do I.
> 
> ...probably because it sounds just like an Allegiance
> 
> I very much look forward to the Elite archery website coming clean with some pics


No the Energy. The price is a steal for a bow that specs out like a target bow. Especially since most target bows available now are > $800...


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter

Lets See Some Pics!!!

Or at least just tell us when to expect them!
Please?

Max


----------



## Orions_Bow

Kate & Kevin I wish you the best of luck with your new company. The specs and aftermarket cams sound very nice & I am sure you will have a nice product. As far as warranty issues I think most people really do undertsand if they put different cams on their bows it will be out of warranty, no big deal if you ask me, there are a ton of aftermarket items that can void a warranty & so you simply live with it. I still like the option of being to able to change cams if I wanted too. 

It's sad to see so many people angry over something we do not have the facts on, the story regarding Bowtech & Kevin is between them. Why does everyone feel like they have to bash someone because they are no longer with a company whom they love their products? It's not a big deal, the archery industry is fairly small compaired to other industries & so people move from one company to the other, normally it's no big deal. When Ed McPhearson left Mathews it wasn't the end of the world but it made interesting talk but not the type of die hard lets drag someone down type of thing this whole Bowtech thing has turned into. Why do some many people want to continue to beat them up? 

Once again I wish you the best of luck in your personal life as well as your business adventure. I hope to see your products soon. 

Happy Holidays.


----------



## baldmountain

cougar_magnum said:


> Lets See Some Pics!!!
> 
> Or at least just tell us when to expect them!
> Please?
> 
> Max


Hmmm..., if you read the VERY first post they mention a tentative ship date of Jan 30th. It is very unlikely you'll see any pictures much before then. So sit back relax and watch a movie. If I may suggest, "The Court Jester" with Danny Kaye is an excellent choice.


----------



## knarrly

The after market cams sound interesting and another bow company is always good but I do have a question, If they know what speeds that the bows and cams will produce doesn't that mean that they already have them and have tested them, if not how do they know what they can do? SO......................


HOW ABOUT SOME PICS?


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter

Sorry.:embara: heh. just getting a little anxious. lol.


baldmountain said:


> Hmmm..., if you read the VERY first post they mention a tentative ship date of Jan 30th. It is very unlikely you'll see any pictures much before then. So sit back relax and watch a movie. If I may suggest, "The Court Jester" with Danny Kaye is an excellent choice.


----------



## fredbear90

Eberbachl said:


> Yes,  So do I.
> 
> ...probably because it sounds just like an Allegiance
> 
> I very much look forward to the Elite archery website coming clean with some pics


yep exactly


----------



## dillio67

*Best of Luck!*

If Im not mistaken didn't somewhat similar spec situations move with others for example... McPhereson/Mathews???? 

I hope Kate does just as well,uses every advantage she can to get to the top because many others have to date.

I also hope she takes most of this as a compliment that people are worried another bow company.

We are proud to be a Martin dealer and new Rytera dealer(Seperate dealer agreement entirely from Martin) I love the challenge of promoting these new brands.

I guarantee people in my neighborhood know of Martin bows now and this year they will learn about Rytera bows!
Elite bows are welcome in my hood!

I wish them all the best!


----------



## ELITEARCHERYCEO

*Elite Archery Website*

I have been getting so many wonderful emails from so many wonderful people. Thank you. 

Elite Archery's website will be up and running, with photos ASAP! There are just a few last minute details that need to be done. 

I have been trying to return all emails as fast as I can. Elite will be sold through select authorized pro shops. If there is not a dealer in your area, you will be able to purchase direct at MSRP through Elite. Every effort will be made to set up a dealer in your area for your purchase.

I will give you a few details about the bows because you have been waiting patiently.

All bows come standard with Winners Choice strings/cables.
Three grip options
Laminated carbon limbs
Fully machined risers
Elite will offer single and dual cams. Both will be modular and have two options in regards to draw force curve, valley, and performance. 

At this time this is all the info that I can give you! I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. ( I'm still full ) 

Cheers,
Kate Strother
ELITE ARCHERY CEO.


----------



## muskrat

Nothing like a bunch of cyber sleuths and armchair experts playing pokey-chest on an Internet Message Board .....

Really - what does any of this matter, to 99% of us??


Kate and Kevin - Best of luck on your venture, and more importantly your marriage. If you ever need a writer/proof-reader/editor, drop me a line. I work for product and am certified "drama-free"


----------



## Eberbachl

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> I have been getting so many wonderful emails from so many wonderful people. Thank you.
> 
> Elite Archery's website will be up and running, with photos ASAP! There are just a few last minute details that need to be done.
> 
> I have been trying to return all emails as fast as I can. Elite will be sold through select authorized pro shops. If there is not a dealer in your area, you will be able to purchase direct at MSRP through Elite. Every effort will be made to set up a dealer in your area for your purchase.
> 
> I will give you a few details about the bows because you have been waiting patiently.
> 
> All bows come standard with Winners Choice strings/cables.
> Three grip options
> Laminated carbon limbs
> Fully machined risers
> Elite will offer single and dual cams. Both will be modular and have two options in regards to draw force curve, valley, and performance.
> 
> At this time this is all the info that I can give you! I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. ( I'm still full )
> 
> Cheers,
> Kate Strother
> ELITE ARCHERY CEO.


Thanks for the reply Kate,

I do look forward to seeing some pics on your website.

It's very good to hear that you're going to be offering some dual cam bows - I'm particularly fond of dual cams.

Are you offering any type of hybrid/binary style cams or just single and traditional dual cam configurations?

Cheers,

Luke.


----------



## alugnutt

BowTech R & D 1 said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Where in my post did I say anything about consulting companies in regards to cams, I was simply making a point that every time someone tries to improve the quality of their string/cable they technically have voided their warranty.
> 
> If you read Kate's post in regards to the cams, you will not need new strings/cables or limbs. I'm sure when Kate is ready to post all the particular's in regard to her cams she will, it is her company, she has been very busy taking care of me after my surgery.
> 
> I think my extremely intelligent and beautiful wife's archery products will raise the bar for other companies, and they'll have to step up their performance, yes I am biased.
> 
> Kevin


Do you honestly expect us to believe Kate designed and will produce these cams and bows

at least wait until you see a picture.
That could be some time.

Hey my only input to this will be LOL! 

@ the clowns knocking bows they have definitely never seen, handled or shot.
On the other hand there are some saying how great without ever seeing handling or shooting.

Considering both of their archery backgrounds they know what it takes to create, grow, and build a successful archery business.
I dout getting your picture taken with bows teaches much about running a company or designing bows.

modular and have two options in regards to draw force curve, valley, and performance.
Just like the 2006 Bowtechs.


----------



## baldmountain

alugnutt said:


> Do you honestly expect us to believe Kate designed and will produce these cams and bows


Why not? Contrary to popular belief, being blond and attractive doesn't make you stupid.


----------



## Myk

> I dout getting your picture taken with bows teaches much about running a company or designing bows.


But being raised in a family who owns a company that designs bows may. You have no idea who Kate is do you, alugnutt?


----------



## bill_rollins

*What The H****

*WHATS GOING ON IN HERE! why is everybody making such a big deal about kate starting her own bow company? Obviously she has to have some kind of background about bow designs,her stepfather is the owner of martin archery. The point is that even if she had married just an average joe instead of kevin strothers she still probably would have started her own company,her being married to kevin a(guru) of sorts is just a bonus,he did good work at bowtech and I'm sure he will with elite if he even has anything to do with it, eighther way I'm sure it will be a great bow company. And further more this is none of our business, so let's quit with all the b.s. about it and just be patient and wait and see!!!!!!
:thumbs_up *


----------



## little buddy

Best of luck Kate. We should be glad to have another option, competion among bow manufacturers is what has made it almost impossible to buy a bad bow these days.


----------



## LHpuncher

I'm intrested to see ssome of the aftermarket cams.....


might even be intersted in some.............


----------



## Vorian

looking forward to seeing them Elite's.
any release-dates known yet?
hurry on that website!


----------



## EASTON94

Still no working website??? Alot of negative vibe around this whole deal....Easton94


----------



## Jose Boudreaux

EASTON94 said:


> Still no working website??? Alot of negative vibe around this whole deal....Easton94


negative vibe??? archerytalk??? as if man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :teeth: :teeth: 

I'm just going to wait until I see a post by someone not connected to elite archery that it is up....I hate seeing the construction, internet, roadside...not good :tongue: :teeth:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

billrollins said:


> *WHATS GOING ON IN HERE! why is everybody making such a big deal about kate starting her own bow company? Obviously she has to have some kind of background about bow designs,her stepfather is the owner of martin archery. The point is that even if she had married just an average joe instead of kevin strothers she still probably would have started her own company,her being married to kevin a(guru) of sorts is just a bonus,he did good work at bowtech and I'm sure he will with elite if he even has anything to do with it, eighther way I'm sure it will be a great bow company. And further more this is none of our business, so let's quit with all the b.s. about it and just be patient and wait and see!!!!!!
> :thumbs_up *


Dont generalize with your words.......


> why is *everybody *making...


.....it is *NOT everybody*! Use words like "some people here" would be much more appropriate.....I dont like being painted for others actions! Thanx


----------



## lunghit

Please hurry Kate. I have a brand new spot hogg sight and drop zone rest just waiting to be put on a 2006. Good Luck with your company.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter 1968

First off congrats on your union. Hope it lasts a lifetime. Second If they come through with what Kate has said they will shake up the industry. I wish them best of luck.


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc

*Binary cams?*

..are the dual cams on your bows going to be binary style cams? I'd love to see some other companies jump in on the binary cam train, as I think it is superior technology. If they are, I may give Elite a look (if you ever get your website up!)


----------



## Bo Hunter

*Pictures soon right?*

Aren't we even going to get any teasers before the pictures come out? Aren't they due out in the next couple days?


----------



## Slippy Field

Anyone know when Elite Archery is going to start reading their emails?


----------



## Bo Hunter

> Anyone know when Elite Archery is going to start reading their emails?


I sent an E-Mail and never got a response, but I PM'd Kate through AT, and she responded very promptly telling me pictures would be coming very soon (I think she told me 14 days, and the PM was on December 2nd). So I was expecting pictures on the 16th or 17th and hoping for some teasers maybe today!


----------



## cameron

I have had emails replied, but they say the same thing read here. "Soon"

Money is burning a hole in my pocket, might not wait much longer myself.


----------



## Swiper

yEAH SAME HERE, i WOULD LIKE TO SEE THEM BUT THINK i'M GONNA GO WITH ANOTHER MAKE. jUST TAKING TO LONG. I like the new Ben pearson line of Bows.
Gonna check them out tonight at local shop.:teeth:


----------



## Slippy Field

cameron said:


> Money is burning a hole in my pocket, might not wait much longer myself.


Yeah, I have a pocket full of cash myself and looking to invest it soon. What else better to invest in than archery gear? I have done a lot of research thanks to the fine people on this site and have narrowed it down to 3 companies although I want to give Elite Archery a chance to get my business before I decide....


----------



## cameron

Don't want to sound like I am basing my bow decision on looks alone, but seeing a picture of the Elite line would at least hold my interest if I liked the look of the bow.

Visiting a local dealer to shoot one, now there is the next challange.

How would I go about being a dealer anyway? If I were so inclined.:thumbs_up


----------



## liquid

Like i have said previously all the best,i believe some people should have kept there hands in there pockets instead of posting .But early paper releases combined with no pictures ,isnt really good.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

liquid said:


> Like i have said previously all the best,i believe some people should have kept there hands in there pockets instead of posting .But early paper releases combined with no pictures ,isnt really good.



Five pages of responses and getting people all worked up about something they haven't even seen yet sure seems good to me. I believe they even said when they'll be releasing the line so why would they go ahead of schedule.


----------



## liquid

No doubt it is good marketing,but it might be time for something a little more substantial.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

true dat. like a closeup of the riser or cam.


----------



## dave_cody

hoyt, mathews, bowtec, martin, mcpherson, pse, jennings, archery research, ross, darton, merlin, reflex, browning, alpine, HCA, diamond, onieda, ross, parker, newberry, bishop, bear, renegade, rytera, and pearson. you cant tell me that all of these bow companies and thier subsidiaries all came up with their own ideas. and their ideas were never sparked by the looks or performance features of another company. Also if Kevin designed them oh well. they would be his ideas in the first place. wether they came out of bow tec or elite. all of the people that are bashing this company are just mad that there is a chance these bows look like or perform like thiers but for a fraction of the cost and from the sounds of it better quality materials. 

Well I know when they come out I will be checking them out for a target bow for myself and the Ice for my wife. If you have a waiting list please put me on it.

Dave Cody


----------



## mdewitt71

At least I know I am not the only with $$$$ burning in the pocket......sure would be nice to see some pics or even some reviews of these bows.


----------



## juano2001

*Ice info*

Ice for short draw guys?? What do you all think?


----------



## liquid

Only if it is in pink


----------



## ELITEARCHERYCEO

*Photo's & Website*

Elite Archery will have the website and a few sneak peak photo's up next week. I want to thank everyone for being so very patient. I have been working very hard to make sure you will have the best product your hard earned money can buy. I hope you like what you see, and can't wait to hear your response.
I have been reading hundreds of emails, and I am answering each one personally. So if I have not returned yours yet, it's on the way. 

Warm Wishes this Holiday Season
from My family to yours,

Kate


----------



## apexrob

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> Elite Archery will have the website and a few sneak peak photo's up next week. I want to thank everyone for being so very patient. I have been working very hard to make sure you will have the best product your hard earned money can buy. I hope you like what you see, and can't wait to hear your response.
> I have been reading hundreds of emails, and I am answering each one personally. So if I have not returned yours yet, it's on the way.
> 
> Warm Wishes this Holiday Season
> from My family to yours,
> 
> Kate


I'm so inspired !


----------



## jhpate

Looking forward to seeing them. Also still interested in getting a set of back up limbs for the allegiance. Maybe you could even sign them.:nixon:


----------



## akaSharkey

Thanks for the response Kate. Cant wait to see them. I was also very glad to hear that Elite will be laminating their limbs. Hint post a picture of the E-500


----------



## Magua

Really looking forward to seeing the website when its ready....meanwhile, how about a picture or two of a riser being milled out or even better, a couple of snapshots of those cams still "in the white".


----------



## elkbutchilism

What I want to see is Kate posing with these new bows and making those Martin photos look COLD and prudish!!!!!


----------



## WR

elkbutchilism said:


> What I want to see is Kate posing with these new bows and making those Martin photos look COLD and prudish!!!!!


That'll hold me over til we can get some bow pics:thumbs_up


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

elkbutchilism said:


> What I want to see is Kate posing with these new bows and making those Martin photos look COLD and prudish!!!!!


ME TOO! THAT KEVIN IS ONE LUCKY MAN! SHE's TOO HOT! And sounds like she's a real person too! Can't wait to see them bows!


----------



## gil_wy

Well it's Thurs. night.....Pics by tomorrow????? :teeth: :thumbs_up


----------



## tiner64

gil_wy said:


> Well it's Thurs. night.....Pics by tomorrow????? :teeth: :thumbs_up


Yep, its now the end of week...

ELITE Sneek Peeks... Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease 


Kate: all the best to your Elite line...

d'x


----------



## cameron

Well, here we are at the end of NEXT week.............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Slippy Field

I'm giving Elite until 1/2/06 to be up an fully operational.


----------



## walks with a gi

Or what???????


----------



## Slippy Field

walks with a gi said:


> Or what???????


I'm building a house beside yours


----------



## juano2001

*Elites site is up and running!!*

Can't wait till I read that and its true!!:tongue:

When is it supposed to happen?


----------



## cameron

Is today April 1st?

Was supposed to have pics this week, but I guess not.


----------



## walks with a gi

Slippy Field said:


> I'm building a house beside yours



Say it ain't so:thumbs_do


----------



## Guest

*no pictures*

I would like to see a picture of a Bow line up. If not I guess I'm going to order the New Stealth Pearson looks like a sweet bow . I guess I can at least see a picture of what it looks like before I buy one.


----------



## I C Spots

I have been watching this post since it started in November. And Elite has been extremely SLOW at getting any updates here. I also remember a post just last week saying that we would see some pictures this week.... Well if this is a sign as to how thier customer service will be then I do not expect this company to make it far. So far this has not had a good vibe going. They could atleast post pictures of the demo models that they have been shooting, if they even have a prototype. SOMETHING would be nice. There is now 6 pages of guys begging to see pictures and if Elite really hopes to sell a bow to any of them ........Get some pictures out. I know this isn't a nice 1st post but this is getting a bit annoying. Sorry!!!!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

I C Spots
Im with ya. There are alot of people that are wanting to make bow choices or have decided to go with somethin else because of bow companies taking soo long.
But, dont take that wrong, but keeping to a time that you promise something is imperative in the industry.


----------



## drahthaar

Probably just waiting for the ATA show. Just came on here to get everyone's panties in a wad, and it is apparently working. Heck, I am waiting to see if Mathews does something crazy, some new hunting bow with new wierd specs.


----------



## liquid

Seems like some people are hanging off on purchasing a bow till Elite releases some more information on its product


----------



## EASTON94

Not I said the fox!! Easton94


----------



## ELITEARCHERYCEO

*elitearchery.com*

AT 9:30PM TONIGHT........You will see a sneak peak of our website. It is a work in progress. More photos as well as the rest of the site will be added over the next few weeks. 

Kate Strother


----------



## Rooster-1961

*Come on Kate*


I have $629 MSRP burning a hole in my pocket for a E 500. Hurry up girl.


----------



## fishycatfish

*.*

i was looking at the website and on the cams it had k8(kate)

so if i bought your bow it would have your name on it lol no but literally\

that is kinda cool though k8


----------



## camo-timber

What time zone?
Did your batteries on your digital camera die!!!


----------



## benchleg90

Its getting a little old waiting. Most of the other bow companies have released something, and a lot of people have bought new bows. I sent a pm about 10 to 12 days ago and have had no responce yet. I cant wait to see these bows, but I think they jumped the gun a little.


----------



## Magua

Can't see any photos...what happened???


----------



## juano2001

*Wow!!*

Those cams look awesome. They look way better then bow techcams and I am sure they will be better. I can't wait to get my allegiance upgrade kit!!


----------



## slayer27

*censored!*

Well who ever removed my post? what did you find so offensive? I've seen alot worse.I didn't bash,cuss,acuse,or disrepect,anybody or anything!
pm me and let me know thanks.

well anyway the sneak peek just added fuel to my fire! please hurry elite. I,ve had the same bow for 11 years and need to up grade badly.


----------



## cameron

Was really looking forward to seeing a bow. Guess the ATA show will have to happen before bow picts are released.
Disappointing.


----------



## 8PT

*cam pics*

Does anyone else see Bow Tech cams with cosmetic changes in the cutouts? They actually look weaker and prone to easily being bent. Thought there was something new and better coming.


----------



## akaSharkey

The homepage of the site is up, with a few pics of cams www.elitearchery.com The only link that seems to work is the dealer application.


----------



## RecordKeeper

8PT said:


> Does anyone else see Bow Tech cams with cosmetic changes in the cutouts? They actually look weaker and prone to easily being bent. Thought there was something new and better coming.


Wow....you can determine the structural properties of the cams from the photos? You must be quite an engineer


----------



## alugnutt

Recordkeeper said:


> Wow....you can determine the structural properties of the cams from the photos? You must be quite an engineer


If you bothered to look youd see the areas where the elite cams are much thinner. That might cause a problem. Might not. They are real close to the Bowtech cams. Just moved a post and cut outs are different. Big deal. 
I clicked on the dealer locater. Nothing came up. :embara:


----------



## Magua

Thanks for posting the pictures Sharkey, because I can't see any images on that website even if I do refresh it. My PC dates back to the darkages but I imagine I'm missing some "plugin" or something. Anyone else having the same problems?


----------



## akaSharkey

Magua said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures Sharkey, because I can't see any images on that website even if I do refresh it. My PC dates back to the darkages but I imagine I'm missing some "plugin" or something. Anyone else having the same problems?


No problem here is a bigger image


----------



## Magua

:thumbs_up 

Awesome!

Thanks again! :teeth:


----------



## Marcus

Why does it have 2 draw stops? If this is a binary cam system it shouldn't need it.


----------



## Archerybuff

Marcus, these are the dual cams. According to the web site they will have pictures of the other styles later.


----------



## Marcus

Looks like a 3 track cam from here. Of course, I could be wrong. 

Looking forward to testing them out, but I would have thought using that system of draw stop would have been a bad idea on a dual cam because people may adjust them to both touch at the same time, while in reality the cams were still out of sync. 
Would be better off having a set position with an adjustable module.


----------



## Archerybuff

Maybe...................they are both the bottom cam, one right handed, one left handed.


----------



## elroy

I wonder if they'll have a Black Knight, binary+limb upgrade for there 2003 tall model?
A binary Black knight whatta think? Even though I haven't had a problem hmmm that might be cool.


----------



## Just 1 More

Looking forward to an E-500 29.5" 70# I have no problem waiting for a good product :thumbs_up


----------



## Jim C

sheeeesh, I am glad I shoot olympic recurve and crossbow


----------



## Slippy Field

walks with a gi said:


> Say it ain't so:thumbs_do


Oh heck, I would be a good neighbor. I'd probably only make you mow my grass once a week and clean the gutters only monthly.


----------



## Sagittarius

Slippy Field said:


> Oh heck, I would be a good neighbor. I'd probably only make you mow my grass once a week and clean the gutters only monthly.


 


Sag.


----------



## walks with a gi

Slippy Field said:


> Oh heck, I would be a good neighbor. I'd probably only make you mow my grass once a week and clean the gutters only monthly.


 I'll just wait till' spring and do a burn-off for you while you're on vacation:thumbs_up That'll take care of the gutters too


----------



## olehemlock

Slippy, you can be my neighbor. I don't mow grass and I don't do gutters. Do you have sister


----------



## walks with a gi

olehemlock said:


> Slippy, you can be my neighbor. I don't mow grass and I don't do gutters. Do you have sister


 ,,,,,,,,, that lived :drum:


----------



## bethlehemarcher

Wonder what camo pattern(s) will be used? Don't know if I can hold off on the allegiance, it keeps calling to me. The force is strong with bowtech!  Better hurry, need to get ready for turkey season. :thumbs_up


----------



## Slippysmom

olehemlock said:


> Slippy, you can be my neighbor. I don't mow grass and I don't do gutters. Do you have sister


Slippy has a little sister......... and she is about to take her computer back.


----------



## Slippy Field

Slippysmom said:


> Slippy has a little sister......... and she is about to take her computer back.


Dude, you're really killing me with your humor. Nothing short of hilarious :thumbs_up Please keep 'em coming. Damn car salesman!


----------



## Slippy Field

*Back to the top......*

Looks like Elite's website is up, not fully functional but up, I clicked on Request a Catalog and that feature isn't just running yet. I wonder if Kate will be in the catalog????

I was looking for the "Request a Date with Kate" button but couldn't find it.  

...Just kidding Kevin :teeth: 

I will be interested to see what Bowtech influences if any go into these bows.


----------



## Slippy Field

*For the Record*

I received email confirmation from Kate on 12/24 giving me permission to use Elite Archery avatars once their computer guy gets them up. Therefore, if some clever guy happens to beat me to downloading the _*Elite *_avatar, I CAN STILL USE IT WITHOUT getting in trouble. If the mods need written proof of this permission from Kate, I can forward them the email. Thank you for your attention :thumbs_up


----------



## juano2001

Slippy Field said:


> I received email confirmation from Kate on 12/24 giving me permission to use Elite Archery avatars once their computer guy gets them up. Therefore, if some clever guy happens to beat me to downloading the _*Elite *_avatar, I CAN STILL USE IT WITHOUT getting in trouble. If the mods need written proof of this permission from Kate, I can forward them the email. Thank you for your attention :thumbs_up


Congratulations!


----------



## Greg / MO

And here I thought you were already using the Elite Archery avatar...


----------



## Myk

> I received email confirmation from Kate on 12/24 giving me permission to use Elite Archery avatars


You generally don't need permission to do something like that.
You are giving them free advertising and you are not making money. Technically someone could take you to court for using their company name but unless you were using it to make money or smear the company it's doubtful any judge would hear it unless they just needed a good laugh.


----------



## Slippy Field

Myk said:


> You generally don't need permission to do something like that.
> You are giving them free advertising and you are not making money. Technically someone could take you to court for using their company name but unless you were using it to make money or smear the company it's doubtful any judge would hear it unless they just needed a good laugh.


I agree but it seems every damned time I change my avatar I get death threats in my PM box that I am using an avatar without permission. I found a picture of some dork shooting a bow yesterday and used his image because he was shooting a BOWTECH :thumbs_up and the people start telling me I'm infringing on an ASA copyrighted picture. First, the picture didn't come from ASA, and 2nd the guy was really ugly so I changed it back to my Chad avatar until I get my new ELITE ARCHERY AVATAR. 

Yes MYK, I don't know if everyone thinks they are a lawyer, but unless you are using a company logo without your permission for personal profit, I don't think anyone is going to go to jail 

Nonetheless, I did get written permission from Kate so if anyone tries to bust my chops about it, they can ...........(*insert expletives HERE*)..........


----------



## walks with a gi

Slippy I hope you do get on Elite's staff,, we're all pretty sick of you saying you love BowTech's:blabla: :attention


----------



## SPECTRE

Slippy Field said:


> I agree but it seems every damned time I change my avatar I get death threats in my PM box that I am using an avatar without permission. I found a picture of some dork shooting a bow yesterday and used his image because he was shooting a BOWTECH :thumbs_up and the people start telling me I'm infringing on an ASA copyrighted picture. First, the picture didn't come from ASA, and 2nd the guy was really ugly so I changed it back to my Chad avatar until I get my new ELITE ARCHERY AVATAR.




I don't think I'll EVER get all this Preparation H off my monitor. I think I'll sue Preparation H because they guaranteed effectiveness on ALL Hemmoroids...... regardless of their size. 


The death threats are a little much slipperooski........ We've never given any warning.


----------



## Slippy Field

walks with a gi said:


> Slippy I hope you do get on Elite's staff,, we're all pretty sick of you saying you love BowTech's:blabla: :attention


Sorry Buck but I'm a lifer Bowtechster because I admire all of Kevin's work. Elite bows will probably be a lot like Bowtech's just the damn limbs won't break once a month which is really important to me especially in the middle of hunting season. 

I'm even thinking of getting a Bowtech tattoo, what do you think of that? Aye? Huh?  

I do love Bowtech, I just really don't care for their bows or for some of the people that shoot them, that all.


----------



## Slippysmom

Now Slippy…..we dont want a repeat of the I buy young boys tatoo incedent……..do we? I know the artist spelled it wrong………….because you wanted a I buy young bugs tatoo. It just didn’t look that way to the police……….when they found you at the YMCA………maybe it was the Speedo you had on in the gym. Now get back under your rock………..or your little sister will take her computer back.


----------



## Doc Holliday

> Slippy I hope you do get on Elite's staff,, we're all pretty sick of you saying you love BowTech's


Are you kidding?

Slippy's a hoot.  :teeth:

BTW Slippy, LOVE the avatar.


----------



## walks with a gi

I guess Slippy's just too popular around heere


----------



## Sagittarius

I think Slippysmom is pretty cool.  


Sag.


----------



## walks with a gi

I don't think Slippy listened to his mom much


----------



## Sagittarius

walks with a gi said:


> I don't think Slippy listened to his mom much


You're right, Walks.
He won't get back under his rock.  


Sag.


----------



## Slippy Field

Sagittarius said:


> I think Slippysmom is pretty cool.
> 
> Sag.


Yeah, and not to mention super hilarious and.... not to mention Slippy's real mom died of cancer last year which even makes it that much more hilarious, not :thumbs_do 

But I'm a big kid, I can take someone picking on me, I have to as much as I dish it out :teeth: 

Kevin hasn't asked the Slipster for any advice on any of the bow building he has been doing so maybe Bowtech didn't still all his ideas.????


----------



## Sagittarius

Slippy,

Sorry, your real Mom died; had no idea. 
Guess, it isn't so funny after all. 
Would not have made that statement if I had known ! 
Was just joking around and it backfired on me.  
I apologize for my "Slippysmom is pretty cool" statement.


Sag.


----------



## Slippy Field

Sagittarius said:


> Slippy,
> 
> Sorry, your real Mom died; had no idea.
> Guess, it isn't so funny afterall.
> Would not have made that statement if I had known !
> Was just joking around and it backfired on me.
> I apologize for my "Slippysmom is pretty cool" statement.
> 
> 
> Sag.


Dude, I wasn't busting your chops, I was busting on the mysterious and ultra intelligent "Slippysmom" character. It ain't a big deal, I encourage busting on people when they deserve it, you just shouldn't pop off about people's families, if you want to just attack them personally, thats fair game and I support it, especially if they shoot Bowtech :tongue: 

Back to the Top......
*
Elite Archery*......, the future has arrived, thank God! :thumbs_up


----------



## Slippy's Dad

Slippy.... did you take out the trash like I told you?

Get off that darn computer and get your chores done BOY!

-Dad


----------



## juano2001

*Slippy...*

you have been incredibly entertaining. I still haven't figured out if you are for real or just playing with everyone. Keep up the good work.:thumbs_up


----------



## Slippysmom

Now Slippy……….we dont want a repeat of the not really sick incedent………….do we? I know you usually have a nose bleed…………….because you pick it too much……….it just didnt look that way to the doctor. He thought it was sinus decay………he never noticed your finger. Now get back under your rock……or your little sister will take her computer back.


----------



## bethlehemarcher

*riser pics:*

They have some pics of the e-force riser on their web site. I would still like to know what camo pattern(s) will be used?


----------



## 8PT

*Machining ?*

Is the Martin shop doing the machining or is it Halco? Most likely Martin. I've got a feeling Josh and Ty wouldn't touch it.


----------



## dave_cody

looks like they are going to have a new design of cable slide/roller. any hints???


----------



## Magua

Wow! Nice chunk of solid aluminum barstock there. This looks like its going to be one wicked looking bow. I'm looking forward to seeing whats going into that cut-out for the cable slide also. Can't wait to see these bows. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## lunghit

juano2001 said:


> you have been incredibly entertaining. I still haven't figured out if you are for real or just playing with everyone. Keep up the good work.:thumbs_up



I hear you. He is funny.


----------



## alugnutt

The risers do look nice (very similar to the newer Bowtech's I've seen) but why is it that the specs were all mentioned in the first post and yet we haven't seen any pictures of completed bows, just parts half finished? 

How can you get accurate specs if there hasn't been any bows built to measure them? 

If there has been some bows built, why not show the pictures of them in their finished form instead of raw machined parts? 

Just wonderin'


----------



## stinky1

alugnutt said:


> The risers do look nice (very similar to the newer Bowtech's I've seen) but why is it that the specs were all mentioned in the first post and yet we haven't seen any pictures of completed bows, just parts half finished?
> 
> How can you get accurate specs if there hasn't been any bows built to measure them?
> 
> If there has been some bows built, why not show the pictures of them in their finished form instead of raw machined parts?
> 
> Just wonderin'


You can figure out quite a big on CAD, right down to the weight and balance of the bow. I'm sure that's where they started.


----------



## OntarioArch

*OHHH Yeaaaa*

I'll curiously wait on the sideline's of this one ,I'm sure these bow's will be of high end quality ,and I hope the swirl doesn't tear the wall's down.

OntarioArch


----------



## Slippy Field

alugnutt said:


> The risers do look nice (very similar to the newer Bowtech's I've seen) but why is it that the specs were all mentioned in the first post and yet we haven't seen any pictures of completed bows, just parts half finished?
> 
> How can you get accurate specs if there hasn't been any bows built to measure them?
> 
> If there has been some bows built, why not show the pictures of them in their finished form instead of raw machined parts?
> 
> Just wonderin'


I'm guessing all the patenting and copyrighting has to go through first to protect Elite from being ripped off by another company, which I will not mention.


----------



## bohntr

Holy, copy cat Batman!!!!!!!!

Not much of a difference with the Elite and the 06 Bowtech risers. There is less difference in the cams. But like I said before if the patents are in Kevins' name all the power to him.
How many more will jump on the Binary band wagon.
Martin in 07.


----------



## bohntr

*opps forgot the pics*

here are the pics

06 Tribute


----------



## bohntr

06 Elite riser


----------



## Just 1 More

I LOVE IT!!!! Where do I send my deposit???


----------



## alugnutt

stinky1 said:


> You can figure out quite a big on CAD, right down to the weight and balance of the bow. I'm sure that's where they started.


I don't think CAD can figure out the speeds that were listed, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Rooster-1961

*Bow Speeds*


You would think that he has built a prototype of the bow to advertise the speeds.


----------



## fastpassthrough

*Elite Cams*

these cams seem to be alot stronger i did a quick stress test in inventor and they definately are stonger :thumbs_up


----------



## fastpassthrough

*backside*



fastpassthrough said:


> these cams seem to be alot stronger i did a quick stress test in inventor and they definately are stonger :thumbs_upto Elite of course i was just messing around
> With the drawings


----------



## AKDoug

I agree Richard. Somewhere there is a thread showing the collapse of a Bowtech Binary cam from a single dry fire. It appears that these cams have been strengthened in several areas, including the "nose" area that collapsed on those binary cams.


----------



## EASTON94

Someone tell me when they show the whole thing...:yawn: Easton94


----------



## MoNofletch

Richard you are SO under rated!


----------



## cutter10x

well if you look at the top half of the riser the elite has a little more curve to it.....however the bottom half looks pretty much the same as the tribute.....just with different cutouts......


----------



## mdewitt71

If you were to strip all the camo off of alot of newer risers on the market today and see them in their raw form, I am thinking they would look similiar. 
Looks a lil like a Bowtech.......a lil I guess, but it also looks like other makes too.


----------



## juano2001

Slippy Field said:


> I agree but it seems every damned time I change my avatar I get death threats in my PM box that I am using an avatar without permission. I found a picture of some dork shooting a bow yesterday and used his image because he was shooting a BOWTECH :thumbs_up and the people start telling me I'm infringing on an ASA copyrighted picture. First, the picture didn't come from ASA, and 2nd the guy was really ugly so I changed it back to my Chad avatar until I get my new ELITE ARCHERY AVATAR.
> 
> Yes MYK, I don't know if everyone thinks they are a lawyer, but unless you are using a company logo without your permission for personal profit, I don't think anyone is going to go to jail
> 
> Nonetheless, I did get written permission from Kate so if anyone tries to bust my chops about it, they can ...........(*insert expletives HERE*)..........


Where did Slippy go, how come banned?


----------



## chili

*Too Many Secrets!*

Ok guys I have been monitoring this thread from the start. Heres the deal. If Elite was up and running like any other business there would not be any secrets. The way this is turning out looks too shakey due to a certain person who worked for a certain bow company. I own a business and you only walk on thin ice if you have something to hide, if not you go after the whole market. Futhermore the tribute and elite risers are the same, just different cut outs. Wait until the machining is complete and you will see.


----------



## Just 1 More

chili said:


> Ok guys I have been monitoring this thread from the start. Heres the deal. If Elite was up and running like any other business there would not be any secrets. The way this is turning out looks too shakey due to a certain person who worked for a certain bow company. I own a business and you only walk on thin ice if you have something to hide, if not you go after the whole market. Futhermore the tribute and elite risers are the same, just different cut outs. Wait until the machining is complete and you will see.


Lets see... They introduced the fact they were creating a new bow line... it's probably not quite ready yet,,, If you own a buisness then you should know that it takes time to get everything in line and ready for production... Why bash them? If you don't like what they are doing.. Why not just move on to the next tread? I like the idea that they are creating something better from something that was started, manufactured and found to have issues,, no matter how slight.. and now they are doing their best to produce a better product.. What the problem with that?


----------



## mdewitt71

A list should be started of all the bashers...I bet once the bows are released and start to sell, a few bashers will turn into shooters............


----------



## chili

*Funny!*

The funniest of all is the fact that all who are quick react should also jump to other threads. Futhermore when starting a business it is good idea to have all the ducks in a row before you tease everyone. Anyway i am not bashing the bows, that im sure i wont shoot, i am only relaying what is simple and usually the simple idea is the correct one.


----------



## RecordKeeper

chili said:


> Ok guys I have been monitoring this thread from the start. Heres the deal. If Elite was up and running like any other business there would not be any secrets. The way this is turning out looks too shakey due to a certain person who worked for a certain bow company. I own a business and you only walk on thin ice if you have something to hide, if not you go after the whole market. Futhermore the tribute and elite risers are the same, just different cut outs. Wait until the machining is complete and you will see.


I don't know how this is any different than GRIV teasing us about the new Stan releases by Copper John. The risers may be similar, but they are not the same. How different can a riser be anyway?

Give Elite a chance....let's see what they can show us! There is no doubt that the idea of aftermarket cams for Mathews and BowTech is a winner!


----------



## olehemlock

If you folks take a real good look at the pic of the new riser, you will see a cut in the riser that will that will make this bow distinctly different than a BowTech.


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc

chili said:


> If Elite was up and running like any other business there would not be any secrets.


I hate to break this to you, but all businesses have secrets. Call Parker tommorrow and ask them to see the 2006 line they have coming out and see what they tell you. The bows are done, but they are held as "secret" until launch. It is pretty common with any manufacturing company. New companies with new ideas willl often tease the public to build up a stir prior to launch of the product to the public. GM has a pretty good idea of what will go into the 2007 line, so call them this week and tell them that they are a business, and their shouldn't be any secrets according to you, so you'd like to see the new line. Good luck.


----------



## jarjarbinks06

*Lol*

Quote "GM has a pretty good idea of what will go into the 2007 line, so call them this week and tell them that they are a business, and their shouldn't be any secrets according to you, so you'd like to see the new line. Good luck."

haha thats funny..but TRUE!


----------



## chili

*Apples To Apples*

What you guys need to understand is that yes all businesses have trade secrets but when it comes to their statements to possible customers and the way in which the marketing started is what i am questioning. Wether you are for or against them you have to recognize this simple idea. Try to compare apples to apples, not different sections of business. Put simply, all of us need to understand that we do not and will not know the entire story even if some of you think you do.


----------



## Just 1 More

chili said:


> Put simply, all of us need to understand that we do not and will not know the entire story even if some of you think you do.


Absolutly correct.. and there is no reason that we need to know it all.. it's their buisness, not ours,, just our choice to purchase their product.. and I for one,, can't wait to get my hands on one or the E-500 29.5" 70lb


----------



## Africanbowhunter

Seems Slippery Field has been banned for life

Ox is thrilled

Seems he threated an Older member here and a MOD too!
Adios SF


----------



## bcriner

LeesburgGamecoc said:


> I hate to break this to you, but all businesses have secrets. Call Parker tommorrow and ask them to see the 2006 line they have coming out and see what they tell you. The bows are done, but they are held as "secret" until launch. It is pretty common with any manufacturing company. New companies with new ideas willl often tease the public to build up a stir prior to launch of the product to the public. GM has a pretty good idea of what will go into the 2007 line, so call them this week and tell them that they are a business, and their shouldn't be any secrets according to you, so you'd like to see the new line. Good luck.


No secrets at Parker. There new bows are out. They was a write up and photos in the latest Inside Archery dealer magazine. They have a new Hornet with dual cams that claims speeds of 340fps.


----------



## bcriner

As for Elite, remember who the CEO is. Remember who her step-father is. Remember he owns Martin and Rytera. Martin is probably doing the machining for Elite to reduce the startup overhead. That is what is happening with Rytera. Rytera is its own company that outsources the machining to Martin. Elite is probably doing the same thing with Martin. They are probably taking little longer due to Ryteras and Martins on the machining line ahead of them.


----------



## Greg / MO

> There is no doubt that the idea of aftermarket cams for Mathews and BowTech is a winner!


Well, maybe for Mathews... but I think the BowTech cams are everything their fans have asked for. :thumbs_up


----------



## archeryhistory

I want to make sure that their is no confusion about Elite Archery. Martin Archery and Rytera Archery DOES NOT make any part of Elite Archery products. We are not involved with the product line in any way. No risers, No limbs or any other part of the product. It is a totally seperate company that we have nothing to do with.I have only seen what has been posted on Archery Talk (cams and a partly machined riser)


----------



## Dub

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> Elite Archery has a life time warranty on all products. The website www.elitearchery.com will be up and running with photo's for all to see soon. Thank you for your interest in Elite Archery. I want people to have nothing less than perfected excellence, at a price that will not make Rumpelstilskin come take your first born!
> 
> Kate Strother
> ELITE ARCHERY CEO.


Congradulations on all the developments. I can't wait to see what you're offering. Will you be making any bows with a 32'' draw?


----------



## bowana

They look like a Bowtech becuase Kevin Strothers is behind the bowline. Kate Strothers looks alot like the Martin model!:wink:


----------



## muskrat

Is anyone talking with the Strothers' ? I was corresponding with them about some stuff, and haven't heard from them in quite awhile..


----------



## juano2001

I think they are a little overwhelmed. The great one answered one of my pm's about a month ago but no contact since. Man I can't wait to see what direction bowtech takes without strother. Probably still try and copy him.


----------



## whitetail99

I noticed that it seem as if the Darton CPS system doesn't need improvement since a after market system upgrade is not available. The specs I have seen are very respectable indeed from you web site. I did not find pics.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux

whitetail99 said:


> I noticed that it seem as if the Darton CPS system doesn't need improvement since a after market system upgrade is not available. The specs I have seen are very respectable indeed from you web site. I did not find pics.



not enough darton owners to justify a market......:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Motox97405

just saw their new site www.elite-archery.com
looks goood i want a e-500


----------



## bowana

Bowtech will do just fine without Strothers. Let's see in the beginning Diamond made Bowtechs riser, Bear holds the patent on the single cam. I thnk Strothers takes a too much credit for Bowtechs success. After purchasing Diamond, Bowtech has a bow in every price point. 

What I am wondering is: why is Kate Strothers the CEO. Did Strothers have a non compete clause with Bowtech and this is the way around it?

From Martin model to CEO and bow designer.

I thought she was Terry Martin's daughter-in-law. Christmas must have been exciting.


----------



## Astro Boy

hey, just out of curiosity.... how much does that riser way like 19 lbs? 
i mean look at that thing its still attached to the block of metal, i don't know how you would shoot that?

lol jk looks kool


----------



## Deadeye101

I Don't Care Who You Are, If You Can Purchase A Bow With These Speeds And Have A Solid Backing If There Are Any Problems Why Wouldn't You Buy From Elite-archery??? Just Because They Are A New Company On The Break Of A Great Idea Doesn't Mean Their Products Are Copies. Bowtech And Mathews Had To Start Somewhere Didn't They. I Personally Like The Aspect Of A Quality Product At An Affordable Price!!!! Because That Is My Motto For My Business And It Seems To Be Working For Me!!! So Good Luck To All At Elite Archery. I'm Holding Back On Purchasing My New Bowtech To See What Elite Has To Offfer!!!


----------



## archernga23

*Well ?*

No news yet howver the websites are down so maybe we will see some changes by tonight or tomorrow and maybe have some pics .... I will let you guys know as soon as I hear anything 

Mike


----------



## fredb

I have a couple of more weeks to kill,....lets see what's going to happen. It certainly doesn't cost anything.


----------



## archernga23

GO TO www.elitearchery.com and chack out the complete bows .... all I can say is WOW .... 

Mike


----------



## grouse

even in raw aluminum it looks sweet. Obvous that limbs are laminated. Nice looking!!


----------



## fredb

you guys are fast,....I thought I'd be the first to report picture of bow is up on their website. looks good.....i can almost feel it.


----------



## CASTandBLAST

Looks like a Bowtech w/ laminated limbs!!!


----------



## Jedari

Not to be a "basher", but the new website looks a little ragged. The other one looked much better. The picture of the bow is interesting. Can't wait to shoot one.


----------



## parkerpower

This new company sounds great. Those speeds and price range is awesome to me. But what i want to know is when we can buy one, and from where. The '06 3d season is fast approaching and i'm wanting one of these new bows.


----------



## juano2001

CASTandBLAST said:


> Looks like a Bowtech w/ laminated limbs!!!


 Looks like a bowtech without the problems


----------



## JackFrost

What the hell is up with their website?


----------



## EASTON94

JackFrost said:


> What the hell is up with their website?


I don't know it doesnt work too well....no pictures of any of the bows that I could see....other than the one on the home page, and I am not sure which one that is!! Easton94


----------



## mdewitt71

Its the 32 inch ATA and FASTEST one, the EFORCE......


----------



## bcriner

mdewitt71 said:


> Its the 32 inch ATA and FASTEST one, the EFORCE......


It is the EFORCE, but the E-500 is faster at 338fps!


----------



## mdewitt71

oh must of missed that.........Cant get back on the site..either my PC is slow or the site is down.....


----------



## baldmountain

If you look on the links page you will see links to Barnsdale, Mothwing Camo Systems and Winner's Choice. I assume the the bows will have Barnsdale limbs, Mothwing Camo pattern and Winner's Choice strings.

I wonder if they are planning a recurve?


----------



## bethlehemarcher

baldmountain said:


> If you look on the links page you will see links to Barnsdale, Mothwing Camo Systems and Winner's Choice. I assume the the bows will have Barnsdale limbs, Mothwing Camo pattern and Winner's Choice strings.



I figured the same for the camo. I wonder however if that will be the only pattern they use? I hope they will offer a choice like bowtech! A hardwoods green E-500 would look sweet...:tongue:


----------



## baldmountain

bethlehemarcher said:


> A hardwoods green E-500 would look sweet...:tongue:


I'm a recurve target archer so the camo isn't that interesting. But as a target archer I'd consider a Midnight blue Energy. Or perhaps a garish red Energy.


----------



## TimClark

The bow looks nice so far. For those people that are bashing them by saying it looks too much like Bowtech's, remember that Strother used to design Bowtech's and now he designs these, a designer isn't going to change his style if he is switching companies. I think the bow looks GREAT so far, is there going to be a cable guard or no? Looks good so far. 

P.S.-For the website, try and get the music to start up without having to press the play button...I didn't even notice it until now, but I think people should hear the song, cuz it's a good one lol. :wink: 

Tim


----------



## scottland

I think the bow is going to be fitted with a Roller guard, they probably just haven't machined it yet.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Hello
Are cams available yet,to order.

Unk


----------



## walks with a gi

juano2001 said:


> Looks like a bowtech without the problems



LOL, looks like a BowTech,, with a LOT of legal problems:fencing: :spy: :croc:


----------



## HCAman

I wonder why the Energy is so much cheaper than the rest.

That would be the model I would be interested in:noidea:


----------



## Just 1 More

I need an E-500 70# 29.5" RH... PLEASE :high5:


----------



## Doc Holliday

HCAman said:


> I wonder why the Energy is so much cheaper than the rest.
> 
> That would be the model I would be interested in:noidea:


Ditto.

314-322 with an 8" brace height? Amazing.


----------



## baldmountain

HCAman said:


> I wonder why the Energy is so much cheaper than the rest.
> 
> That would be the model I would be interested in:noidea:


If they finally ship at that price i think they will sell a LOT of them to target archers. They'd probably make a great 3D bow too.


----------



## Tom D

If they establish a reliable dealer network and make a reliable bow, I am in-line for the E-Force. Sounds like a step up from my Q2.

I can wait a year to get both of those things in place. I am in no hurry.


----------



## lunghit

Doc Holliday said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 314-322 with an 8" brace height? Amazing.



Thats what I want. Cant wait to hear more.


----------



## oneshot

walks with a gi said:


> LOL, looks like a BowTech,, with a LOT of legal problems:fencing: :spy: :croc:


BOWTECH HAS THE PATENT RIGHTS TO BINDERY CAM! THIS GOING TO BE INTERESTING! ELITE 500 LOOKS LIKE ALLEGIANCE 06, I WISH ELITE BOW CO. BEST OF LUCK ! :wink:


----------



## Northforker

HCAman said:


> I wonder why the Energy is so much cheaper than the rest.
> 
> That would be the model I would be interested in:noidea:


Yeah me too, I hope that the energy is the same quality and basic design concept as the others. $489, if they are good bows, I'll take two!


----------



## samc1959

Purka said:


> Call me a male chauvinist.but I wouldn't buy a bow designed and built by a woman.


Wow - Ignorance rears its head!

Think of Madame Curie, one of the most intelligent humans to ever walk the earth. Think of women astronauats, engineers, astrophysicists. 

There is NO rational reason to say something like this.

I will buy a bow (or a boat or a hammer or a gun, for that matter) that is well-engineered, well constructed, and hopefully asthetically pleasing to me. 

All that matters is price, performance (including durability) - everything else is ignorant prejudice.

and yes... you are a male chauvanist. 

Perhaps I am too - I open doors for women, pay for dinner, treat 'em like ladies. But I also RESPECT their brains. Bimbos bore me. Yahoos bore me. People who think and create - they make the world go round - and some of the best thinkers and creators are... women.


----------



## ijimmy

whitetail99 said:


> I noticed that it seem as if the Darton CPS system doesn't need improvement since a after market system upgrade is not available. The specs I have seen are very respectable indeed from you web site. I did not find pics.


That is why moon is useing them allso , still love my mavric , it may still be my bow of choice come season .


----------



## oneshot

KATE SROTHERS/ CEO.

ARE THESE BOWS DESIGNED ON YOUR WEB SITE, HAVE A BINDERY CAM SYSTEM OR HYBID CAM SYSTEM! I DIDN'T SEE A PICTURE, WHERE DOTHE CABLES GO! OR HOW ARE THEY ATTACHED TO THE CAM


----------



## Chance

oneshot said:


> KATE SROTHERS/ CEO.
> 
> ARE THESE BOWS DESIGNED ON YOUR WEB SITE, HAVE A BINDERY CAM SYSTEM OR HYBID CAM SYSTEM! I DIDN'T SEE A PICTURE, WHERE DOTHE CABLES GO! OR HOW ARE THEY ATTACHED TO THE CAM


Very interested in bows and would like to know to. Also will bow take modules to change draw and will there be a fast and smooth module?


----------



## eugene1e®

http://www.canga.com.au/Elite/Elite.htm

HA Ha HA


----------



## Keith1299

Wow!!! Whats with the prices. Elite web page says MSRP of 629$ for the e500 and E-force. Canga web site lists them for 1089$. I would consider 7 or 8 hundred but not 1100. Thats an awfully big mark up.


----------



## Northforker

Keith1299 said:


> Wow!!! Whats with the prices. Elite web page says MSRP of 629$ for the e500 and E-force. Canga web site lists them for 1089$. I would consider 7 or 8 hundred but not 1100. Thats an awfully big mark up.


That is an Australian website, therefore Aussie currency, not sure how that translates into Benjamins?


----------



## Chance

Keith1299 said:


> Wow!!! Whats with the prices. Elite web page says MSRP of 629$ for the e500 and E-force. Canga web site lists them for 1089$. I would consider 7 or 8 hundred but not 1100. Thats an awfully big mark up.


It sure is and they don't have any info on their site either, other than what we already know.


----------



## Keith1299

Thanks northforker. I didnt catch that. Makes sense now. Keith


----------



## Just 1 More

Northforker said:


> That is an Australian website, therefore Aussie currency, not sure how that translates into Benjamins?


$818.24 US dollars
http://www.oanda.com/convert/classic?user=seat


----------



## Just 1 More

I would think if they are advertising the prices on their web site,, they should honor them to anyone who wants to buy one at that price.. or they should remove the pricing


----------



## muskrat

MSRP is just that - a "suggested" retail price. It is very common to find MSRPs listed for everything from watches to automobiles to computers - and find variation in pricing at the dealers....

Not sure what the concern is ??


----------



## WYBowhunter

Just 1 More said:


> I would think if they are advertising the prices on their web site,, they should honor them to anyone who wants to buy one at that price.. or they should remove the pricing



I would guess there is a little more shipping cost to a dealer in Australia than there is to a dealer in Ohio......


----------



## Just 1 More

WYBowhunter said:


> I would guess there is a little more shipping cost to a dealer in Australia than there is to a dealer in Ohio......


Good point,,, And probably some taxes on imports ... maybe?


----------



## mollotim

*Mistakes are hard to get over*

Regardless of the situation and this new bow line, I would never purchase a bow from anybody who bashes a company he claims to have help build. The manner in which the owners of this new bow company have handled themselves is highly unprofessional. Since these bows look so much like BowTech’s, I am sure the legal battles are just beginning. For numerous years I was a corporate investigator and from what I can see, the owners of Elite will most likely find themselves on the short end of the stick.


----------



## grouse

mollotim said:


> Regardless of the situation and this new bow line, I would never purchase a bow from anybody who bashes a company he claims to have help build. The manner in which the owners of this new bow company have handled themselves is highly unprofessional. Since these bows look so much like BowTech’s, I am sure the legal battles are just beginning. For numerous years I was a corporate investigator and from what I can see, the owners of Elite will most likely find themselves on the short end of the stick.



I think your concerns are valid, but remember there are 2 sides to every story.


----------



## mollotim

*The truth is in the pudding*

There are two sides to the story but lets take a look at how each side is handling the problem. I feel very strongly that BowTech will come out on top simply because of the way the Elite owners have handled this situation. It is sad because I am sure that Elite does make a great bow but how long will they be in business after this is all over.


----------



## mollotim

*left something out*

:secret: Left something out - The reason that they are not responding to posted replies is most likely because of legal reasons- Damage control. I bet their attorney has told them not to respond to any more postings?


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply to subject*

A phone call to Elite Archery.

This guy answered the phone and said Elite archery.
Then I began inquiring about something I needed.And explained my problem .
Now as we talked I flound this guy to be very helpful in explaining my problem. And how I might go about resolveing my problem with another bow companys bow I owned.Now it wasn't a spur of the moment thing with him,in his explaining to me .He took several minuets of his time.And went into great detail ,to make sure I under stood.There was no high pressure tacktics.This guy seemed to very interested in me getting and haveing something that worked for me.
So he asked my phone number and other.And at this time I wanted to make sure when I called back again that I got this same guy.So I said who am I talking to.And he replied Kevin.

So thanks Kevin for your advise and being so understanding to a complete stranger.

Unk


----------



## RecordKeeper

Good post, Unk.

My dealings with both Kevin and Kate have been nothing but positive. I have found both to be loving, caring, and dedicated individuals.....certainly worthy of benefit of the doubt at the very least.

Now.....to all of you who have seized the opportunity to bash Elite Archery....just how in the world can you legitimately slam something that you have not held in your hand and tested??? Some of the ideas that I have heard out of Elite thus far are the best I have heard in some time.....after market adjustable cams for Mathews bows, and offset limb pockets and limbs for BowTech bows.....what great ideas.

Good grief......give them a chance.


----------



## Outback

Just 1 More said:


> Good point,,, And probably some taxes on imports ... maybe?


Yes, 10% GST (Goods & Services Tax) so $110USD to ship a bow 12,000km isn't too bad. Compare Elite prices to other bow brands sold on that site.......

Obviously the Australian dealer knows no more about Elite than you guys, and why would he?


----------



## TheHairlessone!

> Now.....to all of you who have seized the opportunity to bash Elite Archery....just how in the world can you legitimately slam something that you have not held in your hand and tested??? Some of the ideas that I have heard out of Elite thus far are the best I have heard in some time.....after market adjustable cams for Mathews bows, and offset limb pockets and limbs for BowTech bows.....what great ideas


I agree. If you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all.

They havent even been released yet for pete's sakes.

rick


----------



## Jose Boudreaux

TheHairlessone! said:


> I agree. If you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all.
> 
> They havent even been released yet for pete's sakes.
> 
> rick


sometimes I wonder if that is 75% of this forum....bashing, bashing..

and I'm not talking about bow problem reports...stuff like this....nothing nice to say with no bow in hand...

I also like how people hide behind the freedom of speech thing... 

I say they turn a moderator loose for about 2 weeks....ban everyone person that just comes to sling mud.....:tongue:


----------



## oneshot

I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT STYLE OF CAM THEY'RE USING??OR IT'S/:zip: OR ALL I SEEN IS THE SPEEDS AND PRICE OF THE BOWS! I WISH THEY HAD BETTER PICTURES OF THE BOWS FRONT AND BACK


----------



## Jose Boudreaux

oneshot said:


> I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT STYLE OF CAM THEY'RE USING??OR IT'S/:zip: OR ALL I SEEN IS THE SPEEDS AND PRICE OF THE BOWS! I WISH THEY HAD BETTER PICTURES OF THE BOWS FRONT AND BACK


patience...patience........


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Folks think of it like this, early on I believe Kate mentioned they would actually have replacement limbs for BowTech bows. Let's say you have an 05 Allegiance and would like to have offset limb pockets for it and cams that are adjustable with mods for draw length and draw force curve & you would like to have Barnsdale laminated limbs for it. Let's say you would like to do all this for about what it would cost you to trade out an 05 Allegiance for an 06 Allegiance through your dealer(assuming your dealer will even take trades). You will now have a bow which is better than the 06 Allegiance with the Barnsdale limbs on it. And possibly for less money than you could do the trade. These folks are building new bows with Winners Choice strings and Barnsdale limbs. What's not to like? Some BowTech owners have been somewhat unhappy ever since they quit using the Winners Choice strings, as some don't like any other kind. The year after they dropped the Winners Choice did they give you a price break, now that they were using cheaper strings? No! This is a new company that is using components that most of you would use if you could spec your dream bow and at prices below those offered by BowTech, Hoyt or Mathews. What's not to like about a company giving you guys a break for a change? Why don't you give them a break and quit speculating until they can get bows in the hands of dealers? Then go shoot one and see what you think. How many of you are tired of BowTech or Mathews slightly changing the cam on a bow from one year to the next without changing anything else and then making you buy a new bow to get the benefit of the new cam because they won't sell you just a cam? Now you can buy a cam for these bows. You can get a Mathews replacement cam which can be adjusted with modules. How many Mathews owners have begged for that? Give these folks a break, they are trying to give many of you things you have begged for but no one else is willing to listen. Evaluate the product when it is available and then bash i if you must. At least know what it is before speaking negatively about it. Treat Kate & Kevin as you would like to be treated if you were struggling putting together a new company. These folks aren't rich and building a company from nothing doesn't come overnight. BowTech didn't rise from nothing to where they are today in a several month time frame. Remember the difficulties BowTech had in o5 getting the binary cam bows out to the dealers? Remember the difficulties many dealers had getting tuning info on these bows early on? Most of them had no idea how to tune these bows when they were out of spec and were scared to try. So let's be patient just a little while longer. I read every day on AT where folks have waited for certain bows for over 2 months after placing an order with a dealer. These bows are being ordered from existing companies which have been in business for years. Yet they still wait and many feel the wait is worth it. This company has the potential with the components they are using to overshadow all of the other companies in this marketplace and rise even faster than BowTech did. Only time will tell.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## KBacon

Dave Nowlin..


AMEN!!!


I currently have an '04 Pro40 dually.. that I very well may want to upgrade w/ the products from Elite.. but only time will tell. I say give them a chance.

How many people would have bashed Mathew McPhearson for leaving McPhearson and starting Mathews? And look at where Mathews is today? I see it as the same type of situation..


----------



## tbailey

*Well Stated!*



Dave Nowlin said:


> These folks are building new bows with Winners Choice strings and Barnsdale limbs. What's not to like? This is a new company that is using components that most of you would use if you could spec your dream bow and at prices below those offered by BowTech, Hoyt or Mathews. What's not to like about a company giving you guys a break for a change? Why don't you give them a break and quit speculating until they can get bows in the hands of dealers? This company has the potential with the components they are using to overshadow all of the other companies in this marketplace and rise even faster than BowTech did. Only time will tell.
> Dave Nowlin


:amen:


----------



## oneshot

IT SEEMS LIKE THE GUYS DOWN UNDER HAVE ALL THE BOWS & ANSWERS , DID ELITE SELL THEM FIRST WAVE OF BOWS? I HAVE'NT HEARD FROM CEO , LAST POST WAS #211 - IF YOU GUYS GOT PICTURES DOWN UNDER ,PLEASE POST THEM! I WANT TO SEE THEM:wink: I'M INTERESTED IN E-500:tongue:


----------



## Tom D

Dave Nowlin said:


> . You will now have a bow which is better than the 06 Allegiance with the Barnsdale limbs on it. And possibly for less money than you could do the trade. These folks are building new bows with Winners Choice strings and Barnsdale limbs. What's not to like? ... This is a new company that is using components that most of you would use if you could spec your dream bow and at prices below those offered by BowTech, Hoyt or Mathews. What's not to like about a company giving you guys a break for a change? How many of you are tired of BowTech or Mathews slightly changing the cam on a bow from one year to the next without changing anything else and then making you buy a new bow to get the benefit of the new cam because they won't sell you just a cam? Now you can buy a cam for these bows. You can get a Mathews replacement cam which can be adjusted with modules. How many Mathews owners have begged for that? Give these folks a break, they are trying to give many of you things you have begged for but no one else is willing to listen. Evaluate the product when it is available and then bash i if you must.
> Dave Nowlin


I give that a THIRD AMEN!!!! If their product is decent and if their dealers are decent they can sign me up for a cam for my Q2 and a brand-spanking-new E-Force. I for one am willing to let Elite get through the learning curves first, get their business started, and then put out a good product. The base knowledge is apparently in place with their backgrounds. If they can do what they plan to do, BowTech and Mathews will have to respond to the competition. The winners will be us archers. Go for it Elite!!! Good luck!!


----------



## PhilFree

*Golly???*

I dont even know Kate and Kevin but I feel bad for them.
Buncha bullies.

Doesn't anybody get the benefit of the doubt?
What did there 2 do to you?

Marcus.......relax.......you seem to start fires all over the place in your posts.

Dont know anything about any of this.
But outside looking it, it's disapointing to see some of this negative intensity on AT.

Ford / Chevy
Whirlpool / Maytag

Who cares?
It's competition......look outside folks, it's America...Yahoo!

I started a business and guess what?
It was built on the best practices of every other sucessful enviornment I worked in and then refined.

It works wonderfully.

If you take the best parts from Hoyt, BT and Mathews, etc and incorporate them into one, we'll you've got my attention. Prove it works, and you've got my business.


Anyway.....let go, let God.


----------



## mollotim

*I wave a white flag*

I would like to wave my white flag. These last few postings make a lot of sense. I am sorry for my bashing of elite. I took things to personaly. What we all must do is shoot the bow that works best for us individually. Yes all bow companies have their problems just like all other companies. One thing that this company has for sure is their company name. I consider archers an elite group of people. Unfortunately I got caught up in the bashing. For that I am sorry. Time will tell with all bow companies and as in nature, the strong and the best will survive. With that in mind, only time will tell, we all must be patient. I will do my best to be open minded and try not to bash any company. I believe that every company must be trying to make the best product possible.


----------



## Chance

I agree 100% For the last year I shot Bowtech but are willing to give Elite a chance. My posts are just for info on if the cams are Binary because I like the Binary cam design. If they are then most likely sign me up for two bows. However, if they are not then I most likely will go will Bowtech. I don't see where putting that info out will hurt anyone and in fact it will only bring more customers to the table. I don't mind waiting even though I have money for two new bows burning a hole in my pocket. However, I would just like to know what bow cam design I'm waiting for.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Chance, 
When I talked with Kevin back before Christmas, I believe he told me there would be 2 cam options. They may have changed their mind though. I really don't know. The cam pictured on their website is a form of "binary cam".
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Chance

Dave Nowlin said:


> Chance,
> When I talked with Kevin back before Christmas, I believe he told me there would be 2 cam options. They may have changed their mind though. I really don't know. The cam pictured on their website is a form of "binary cam".
> Dave Nowlin


Thanks Dave.


----------



## Friar Tuck

*Australian prices*



Outback said:


> Yes, 10% GST (Goods & Services Tax) so $110USD to ship a bow 12,000km isn't too bad. Compare Elite prices to other bow brands sold on that site.......
> 
> Obviously the Australian dealer knows no more about Elite than you guys, and why would he?


Bows are expensive to get here and it is not just the markup, the exchange rate through the banks for the dealer, the shipping costs etc

FYI

Bowtech 
Tomkat $940AUD
Constitution $1249AUD
Allegiance $1249AUD
Equalizer $1049AUD
Old Glory $1249AUD

Matthews
Apex $1595AUD
Apex 7 $1495AUD
Switchback $1200AUD

Merlin
XT $1347AUD

So given those prices the $1000 odd for the Elite range seems to be around the right mark considering the Archery Research and Diamond lines are selling for that sort of money as well.


----------



## pdq 5oh

D Nowlin:
“Some BowTech owners have been somewhat unhappy ever since they quit using the Winners Choice strings, as some don't like any other kind.”

So doesn’t this appear to be a personal preference, as opposed to a quality issue? The 02 strings have proven to be of very high quality, IMO the best stock strings available. Do you think the cost of installing high tech string making machines was zero? There was more to dropping WC strings than you seem to realize. 

“How many of you are tired of BowTech or Mathews slightly changing the cam on a bow from one year to the next without changing anything else……”

I guess you missed the offset limb pockets, optional camo patterns, module options, Tribute, Equalizer to name a few changes.

“Remember the difficulties BowTech had in o5 getting the binary cam bows out to the dealers?”

Ask your answer man about this.


----------



## RobVos

Where did this Barnsdale limb rumor come from????
I am starting to see this more and more and I recalled reading that Elite was going to use Gordon material.

So I did a search and I found the following on page 3 of this thread:



ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> Elite Archery Inc. will be using the highest quality material from Gordon. and a proprietary manufacturing process.


----------



## bcriner

RobVos said:


> Where did this Barnsdale limb rumor come from????
> I am starting to see this more and more and I recalled reading that Elite was going to use Gordon material.


Elite is using the Barnsdale limbs. On the other post, someone contacted Dave and confirmed it. I think they mean they are using the material from Gordon but the proprietary process they are referring to is Dave's. I think they mean Dave will be using the Gordon material to build them using his steps.


----------



## CASTandBLAST

The one thing I haven't heard mentioned is the fact that surely when you install Elite's aftermarket cams on a Bowtech, Mathews or whatever other bows they will build cams for, it will void the bows warranty. Is elite going to take responsibility for something like a broken limb on a bow that has their aftermarket cams on it? I know most of my customers aren't going to be willing to put a new cam on to gain a few feet per second, if that means that their bow is now not covered under warranty.


----------



## muskrat

Haven't heard mentioned?? I guess you missed the first 8 or 9 pages  That concern has been raised numerous times


----------



## geriggs

*Im a little confused.....*

are you guys saying that they can put different cams on my 04 Pat Dually? If they could put something on there that wasnt so aggresive like a Freedom Cam copy or even a binary cam copy with 80% let off.....that would be awesome and i wouldnt have to sell the bow.

Is this true? Please elaborate for me.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

No. I don't believe this to be true. The binary cams develop tremendous energy and if you were to put them on your bow the limb tips would probably fail. If you look at a binary cam bow you will see that the limb tips are reinforced. In fact I have heard but can't prove that some folks aquired binary cams last year and tried putting them on conventional bows and sometimes the results were bad. The bows were destroyed. Did anyone get hurt? I don't know. I talked with Kevin last night and was told that while they will sell limb pockets and cams for the 05 BowTechs, your bow must be shipped to them to be retrofitted. I am sure there are many on this site who could do that for yourselves but due to the fact that many didn't understand these bows and had problems Kevin said he has chosen to have them shipped to Elite to make sure things are done right. I understand where he is coming from. Sadly most people today really don't want to accept responsibility. If someone installed these parts incorrectly and damaged their bow Elite Archery would be blamed. To be honest if they will do the conversion for the price of the parts, what's not to like about that? When your bow is returned, you will recieve documentation showing what it chronoed before the conversion and after. Pretty neat, huh?
Dave Nowlin


----------



## monty53

When and if we do land on Mars and colonize it, I will be selling real estate parcels and leasing out hunting land! :wink: 





OK………….start the bashing……………:beer: :beer:


----------



## Dave Nowlin

That's interesting. What kind of arrows do you suppose we will need up their and what do you suppose we will hunt?
Dave Nwolin


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

moonbats of course


----------



## geriggs

*so..........*

what your saying is Elite's cams are only for 05 Bowtech's not earlier. Is that all the bowtech's in 05 or only ones with the binary cams?

thanks for your help.


----------



## walks with a gi

Dave Nowlin said:


> No. I don't believe this to be true. The binary cams develop tremendous energy and if you were to put them on your bow the limb tips would probably fail. If you look at a binary cam bow you will see that the limb tips are reinforced. In fact I have heard but can't prove that some folks aquired binary cams last year and tried putting them on conventional bows and sometimes the results were bad. The bows were destroyed. Did anyone get hurt? I don't know. I talked with Kevin last night and was told that while they will sell limb pockets and cams for the 05 BowTechs, your bow must be shipped to them to be retrofitted. I am sure there are many on this site who could do that for yourselves but due to the fact that many didn't understand these bows and had problems Kevin said he has chosen to have them shipped to Elite to make sure things are done right. I understand where he is coming from. Sadly most people today really don't want to accept responsibility. If someone installed these parts incorrectly and damaged their bow Elite Archery would be blamed. To be honest if they will do the conversion for the price of the parts, what's not to like about that? When your bow is returned, you will recieve documentation showing what it chronoed before the conversion and after. Pretty neat, huh?
> Dave Nowlin


 Yea,, neet, no more BowTech warranty


----------



## DOER

*Just Amazes Me*

This just amazes me,a new company announces they are building copies of another companys bows and people just go crazy over the possibility of success,and extol the quality factor of an unseen and unknown bow,because of the well know person associated with the company.
They are several bow company's out there that build excellent products and a lot of them would sell better if you put a well know company's name on them. Case in point,Css,Ross,NewBerry, you get the point.
Take like my bow the Concept Orion,this bow looks like a bow but is totally different than any other product I have owned Bowtech,Mathews,Hoyt and I never shot a more comfortable bow.I was like other people,what is this 99% bow,can't shoot that thing got to be slow and sloppy.Well I can tell you the bow is none of those things,once I shot them at the ATA Show My mind was changed.My local dealer liked the bow but told me if it had Mathews name on it he could sell a thousand. GO figure


----------



## RecordKeeper

DOER said:


> This just amazes me,a new company announces they are building copies of another companys bows and people just go crazy


Tell me, how do you know they are copies? I sure have not seen where Kevin or Kate said they are copies.


----------



## Takeum

Dave Nowlin said:


> No. I don't believe this to be true. The binary cams develop tremendous energy and if you were to put them on your bow the limb tips would probably fail. If you look at a binary cam bow you will see that the limb tips are reinforced. In fact I have heard but can't prove that some folks aquired binary cams last year and tried putting them on conventional bows and sometimes the results were bad. The bows were destroyed. Did anyone get hurt? I don't know. I talked with Kevin last night and was told that while they will sell limb pockets and cams for the 05 BowTechs, your bow must be shipped to them to be retrofitted. I am sure there are many on this site who could do that for yourselves but due to the fact that many didn't understand these bows and had problems Kevin said he has chosen to have them shipped to Elite to make sure things are done right. I understand where he is coming from. Sadly most people today really don't want to accept responsibility. If someone installed these parts incorrectly and damaged their bow Elite Archery would be blamed. To be honest if they will do the conversion for the price of the parts, what's not to like about that? When your bow is returned, you will recieve documentation showing what it chronoed before the conversion and after. Pretty neat, huh?
> Dave Nowlin


 Heck I'm all in Dave,, when can I send my baby in for an overhaul,?, I want simply the fastest and the smoothest bow out there,, what exactly are we looking at as far as funds go for those laminated limbs and 06 cams for my 05 Alleginace anyway? reguardless,, I want them,,, Only the best for my baby!


----------



## PMantle

CASTandBLAST said:


> The one thing I haven't heard mentioned is the fact that surely when you install Elite's aftermarket cams on a Bowtech, Mathews or whatever other bows they will build cams for, it will void the bows warranty. Is elite going to take responsibility for something like a broken limb on a bow that has their aftermarket cams on it? I know most of my customers aren't going to be willing to put a new cam on to gain a few feet per second, if that means that their bow is now not covered under warranty.



Speaking of that, and I have not read every post in this thread, are the cams for Mathews single cams or binaries or what?


----------



## Dave Nowlin

There seems to be a misconception that binary cams can be put on any bow. I don't believe that to be possible if the limbs weren't designed for them. The limb tips will fail.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## pdq 5oh

Recordkeeper said:


> Tell me, how do you know they are copies? I sure have not seen where Kevin or Kate said they are copies.


You're not surprised. Are you? :zip:


----------



## DOER

*Because*



pdq 5oh said:


> You're not surprised. Are you? :zip:


The risers that I have seen photos of follow the same lines of other bows with machined cut outs and reliefs different.


----------



## RecordKeeper

DOER said:


> The risers that I have seen photos of follow the same lines of other bows with machined cut outs and reliefs different.


Ya know, a lot of risers look similar. I compared them myself. They are not the same.

It is easy to bash.....but to say they are copies when you don't have both in your hands strikes me as unfair. The photos indicate that they are obviously different.


----------



## indy242003

*About time!!!!!!!!!!!*

Is it just me or are you also sick of paying $700 for a half way decent bow. This price just seems to have no ceiling either. When I saw the price of the Apex last year, I about fell on the floor. I guess they throw in a hat and keychain.:wink: I just want good quality product that I don't have to talk to the bank about. I think this might be pushing the envelope as to making replicas, but I'm all in favor of new companys trying to push anything that saves me money. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Doc Holliday

> Originally Posted by Dave Nowlin
> You will now have a bow which is better than the 06 Allegiance with the Barnsdale limbs on it. And possibly for less money than you could do the trade. These folks are building new bows with Winners Choice strings and Barnsdale limbs. What's not to like? ... This is a new company that is using components that most of you would use if you could spec your dream bow and at prices below those offered by BowTech, Hoyt or Mathews. What's not to like about a company giving you guys a break for a change? How many of you are tired of BowTech or Mathews slightly changing the cam on a bow from one year to the next without changing anything else and then making you buy a new bow to get the benefit of the new cam because they won't sell you just a cam? Now you can buy a cam for these bows. You can get a Mathews replacement cam which can be adjusted with modules. How many Mathews owners have begged for that? Give these folks a break, they are trying to give many of you things you have begged for but no one else is willing to listen. Evaluate the product when it is available and then bash i if you must.
> Dave Nowlin


Just in case anyone missed it. :wink:


----------



## RobVos

I have alway wondered why people in archery get so upset and defensive when a bow come out with similar characteristics to another bow. Do you get upset when a new TV comes out that is similar to your TV????

Do you get upset when a new sight comes out that resembles another sight (hard to find one that there is not another similar one from a different mfgr).

What is the big deal.

I think it is great that this new company is going to produce a machined riser bow with Barnsdale laminated limbs, adjustable cams, and WC strings for an excellent price. It will be good for dealers and for consumers. It may also pressure other manufacturers to become more competitive in the pricing of their bows. As it currently is, it is gettin gout of hand.

If this company can produce bows of the quality that seems apparent at those MSRP's, it implys that the dealer cost is lower and that other mfgrs, are really making a lot off their offerings and the dealers are not, and the consumers are just paying.

This idea of high quality bows at reasonable prices is a breath of fresh air, IMO.


----------



## jarjarbinks06

*HAHA..thats funny!*

Quote" have alway wondered why people in archery get so upset and defensive when a bow come out with similar characteristics to another bow. Do you get upset when a new TV comes out that is similar to your TV????" 


Good good. very good point.. just like ur other post on here where u asked, where did that rumor about barnsdale limbs come from anyway? well, to start with half of them come from right on here our own fellow ATrs start them with comments on threads that have absolutely NO credibility.


----------



## oneshot

Jose Boudreaux said:


> patience...patience........


IT'S BEEN OVER TWO HUNDRED POSTS!  I HAVEN'T HEARD FROM KATE OR KEVIN ?? I'M NOT BASHING, BUT HAS ELITE BOW CO. LEFT BUILDING??  OR IS LEGAL PROBLEMS SET IN! HAS ANY DEALERS BEEN SELLING BOWS?? I'M TRYING TO BE PATIENCE ,BUT I HEARD ALOT NEG. THINGS! , LATELY ABOUT BINARY CAM! LEGAL PROBLEMS?? I THINK THE BINARY CAM IS BEST THING SINCE THE COMPOUND BOW!!!!!:wink: NO TIMMING , JUST BIG KT. ENGERY.FLAT SHOOTING!


----------



## Reed

walks with a gi said:


> Yea,, neet, no more BowTech warranty



Would you not have a new Elite warrenty? ( on the limbs and cams?)

Reed


----------



## bcriner

RobVos said:


> I think it is great that this new company is going to produce a machined riser bow with Barnsdale laminated limbs, adjustable cams, and WC strings for an excellent price. It will be good for dealers and for consumers. It may also pressure other manufacturers to become more competitive in the pricing of their bows. As it currently is, it is gettin gout of hand.
> 
> If this company can produce bows of the quality that seems apparent at those MSRP's, it implys that the dealer cost is lower and that other mfgrs, are really making a lot off their offerings and the dealers are not, and the consumers are just paying.
> 
> This idea of high quality bows at reasonable prices is a breath of fresh air, IMO.


I agree. Lets look at something for a minute. 

Hoyt, Mathews, and BowTech all build their bows in house...risers, cams, etc. They all use practically the same block of aluminum for the risers, limb pockets, cams, etc. Mathews has made a name for themselves and can easily get their asking price due to name recognition, quality, performance, and visibility thru major marketing budgets. Hoyt too had put a lot of money in advertising and is a symbol of quality and high-end peformance so they can ask a premium. BowTech entered the market to be a high quality bow with the speed to sell to compete head to head with Hoyt and Mathews. The marketing, name recognition and visibility from the pros helps makes it easy for these companies to get the high dollars for these bows.

Now lets look at Elite and Martin. Martin builds their bows in house with the same style aluminum, and build their own laminated limbs in house as does Hoyt. They don't have near the marketing plan or major pro representation as they have in the past. Yet, they offer their bows at a much lower cost than these other companies. 

I feel Elite is basically trying to tell BowTech that hey, you can build the same bow from the same materials, but with better strings and limbs and sell it at a more reasonable price to the consumer and they will buy it. I think he is trying to show them that if you offer the customer what he wants, the customer will buy it regardless of the name. I think he is trying to show that these high quality bows don't cost as much as these large companies want you to think.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

bcriner,
I agree with what you are saying except for one thing. Most if not all of the companies you mentioned actually have some of their machining farmed out. Often custom machine shops build their cams for them and in some cases risers. Elite being a new company must use the services of machine shops to get these things done as do the others. Actually many bow companies do their own design work and farm out most if not all their machining due to the high cost of CNC machines. That kind of puts them all in the same boat. Ask yourself a simple question. Do huge advertising budgets created by the big three make the bow I buy from them shoot better? Of course not, but when you do business with them you help pay for all the adds. I don't have all the inside info on this whole industry but, it doesn't seem as though we have hordes of new people comig into archery. I wish we did but, don't actually believe that to be the case. So what is going on here is these companies are spending huge sums to try and increase their share of a limited market and you get to pay for these efforts. A lot of cost for no benefit. Wouldn't it be great if bow companies spent less on advertising and pro staff and more on improving their product? In fact if these other two items were reduced you could probably get a better bow at a better price. Oh, wait I got it, that's how Elite will offer us so much at great prices.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36

Great post Dave.


----------



## tradman-okc

*Trying to wrap my head around all this ....*

If you help design every bow for bow tech over many years, own stock or part of the company and then work for a diffent company... Then I can see were there would be a lot of similarities.... Sort of like GMC and Chevy... Different grill same truck... But... I think GMC owns Chevy????


----------



## walks with a gi

By sponcering The PBR, BowTech has done a lot to bring archery to people that don't necessarily hunt or shoot targets. The BowTech booth at the PBR events is set up and allows people of all ages to shoot a bow and for many for the very first time in their lives Advertizing like this will help to grow archery.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

No one hopes you are right more than I do. However there are far more bow hunters than purely target archers and articles in bowhunting magazines seem to indicate that the average age of bowhunters is increasing. This would seem to indicate that although some new folks are coming into archery, there aren't nearly enough. Better prices for high quality entry level bows would be one thing that might generate interest. Another is retrofit parts for your bows so that you can keep up with new technology as it comes into the marketplace without always having to sell your old bow. Look at the retained value of a one year old hunting rifle and the retained value of a one year old hunting bow. The rifle has much greater retained value. A year old fly rod from a quality manufacturer has higher retained value. Bow manufacturers are going to have to introduce ways to upgrade last years bow so it doesn't lose 50% or more of it's value in a year. Elite is taking some giant steps in this direction. This is a service to us all. While there are definitely some folks in archery who can easily buy a new bow each year even if they cost $10,000 dollars or more, many can't or won't. As more folks are pushed out of archery by the high prices of equipment and low retained value, there will be fewer archers left to fight for your hunting rights. Think about this and thank Kate & Kevin for what they are doing for you and hope their way of thinking causes a revolution in the way archery manufacturers do business with you.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Elite Archery 1

*E Force speeds*

I just wanted to give an update on the progress of the bows, just finished testing some the mods on an E-Force. The bow is actually the one that is on Elites website. Yes, that is a real bow, not a CAD drawing.

Here are the specs of the bow.

Axle-Axle 31 7/8"
Brace 7 3/4"
Mass weight 3 lbs 15 oz.
Draw weight 61.3
Holding weight 12.8
Draw length 30" 
Arrow weight 309 gr. 
Speed 330 fps speed mod
Speed 323 fps EZ draw mod

Arrow weight 421 gr 
Speed 286 fps speed mod
Speed 280 fps EZ draw mod


I will post the speeds for all the mods this weekend, bows SHOULD be shipping mid to late Feb. Kate has been working 14-16 hours a day to put the bows in your hands ASAP.

Thank you for your patience, they are worth the wait!!!!!

And yes those are Barnsdale limbs.


----------



## juano2001

wow, when can I send you my 2005 allegiance?


----------



## Magua

> bows SHOULD be shipping mid to late Feb.


One question. Does that include lefties? If not, what's the forecast?


----------



## dartman

K8,
Those are excellent speeds at 7 gr/lb, especially at that b.h.:thumbs_up 

I fear the E-500 :drool: will severely test the bond between me and my present brand.

I hope your (and Kevin's) ventures fare well!


----------



## hightower

Does anyone know if they will have anything with a 32" draw? If they do I want to try one.


----------



## Zen Archery

Congradulations on the company. Look forward to seeing products you'll be producing down the road. Think outside the box and ignore all the bashers here!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

I know I am interested in shooting the E-Force


----------



## Elite Archery 1

*More speeds*



Elite Archery 1 said:


> I just wanted to give an update on the progress of the bows, just finished testing some the mods on an E-Force. The bow is actually the one that is on Elites website. Yes, that is a real bow, not a CAD drawing.
> 
> Here are the specs of the bow.
> 
> Axle-Axle 31 7/8"
> Brace 7 3/4"
> Mass weight 3 lbs 15 oz.
> Draw weight 61.3
> Holding weight 12.8
> Draw length 30"
> Arrow weight 309 gr.
> Speed 330 fps speed mod
> Speed 323 fps EZ draw mod
> 
> Arrow weight 421 gr
> Speed 286 fps speed mod
> Speed 280 fps EZ draw mod
> 
> 
> I will post the speeds for all the mods this weekend, bows SHOULD be shipping mid to late Feb. Kate has been working 14-16 hours a day to put the bows in your hands ASAP.
> 
> Thank you for your patience, they are worth the wait!!!!!
> 
> And yes those are Barnsdale limbs.



I wanted to post the speeds of the above mentioned bow at different draw lengths.

E Force set @ 61.3 and arrow weight is 309 gr

Speed mod 

29.5" 325 fps
29" 320 fps
28.5" 315 fps
28" 310 fps

EZ draw mod

29.5" 318 fps
29" 314 fps
28.5" 311 fps
28" 306 fps



E 500 speeds

33 5/8" A-A
7 1/8" brace

64.9 pound draw
326 gr arrow

Speed mod

30" 339 fps 
29.5" 334 fps
29" 328 fps
28.5" 323 fps
28" 317 fps

EZ mod

30" 330 fps
29.5" 325 fps
29" 321 fps
28.5" 316 fps
28" 310 fps

E 500 @ 64.9 30" draw, 421 gr arrow shot 299 fps = #83.6 KE

I will post the additional draw length speeds ASAP. It's been a little hectic lately.

Kevin


----------



## bethlehemarcher

Will moth wing be the only camo option? Really would look great in hardwoods green! :tongue:


----------



## akaSharkey

Thats smoking. I cant wait to try one out. How is the dealer network going. Anything in Missouri yet?


----------



## Bellows1

Elite Archery 1 said:


> I wanted to post the speeds of the above mentioned bow at different draw lengths.
> 
> E Force set @ 61.3 and arrow weight is 309 gr
> 
> Speed mod
> 
> 29.5" 325 fps
> 29" 320 fps
> 28.5" 315 fps
> 28" 310 fps
> 
> EZ draw mod
> 
> 29.5" 318 fps
> 29" 314 fps
> 28.5" 311 fps
> 28" 306 fps
> 
> 
> 
> E 500 speeds
> 
> 33 5/8" A-A
> 7 1/8" brace
> 
> 64.9 pound draw
> 326 gr arrow
> 
> Speed mod
> 
> 30" 339 fps
> 29.5" 334 fps
> 29" 328 fps
> 28.5" 323 fps
> 28" 317 fps
> 
> EZ mod
> 
> 30" 330 fps
> 29.5" 325 fps
> 29" 321 fps
> 28.5" 316 fps
> 28" 310 fps
> 
> E 500 @ 64.9 30" draw, 421 gr arrow shot 299 fps = #83.6 KE
> 
> I will post the additional draw length speeds ASAP. It's been a little hectic lately.
> 
> Kevin


I'll take that set of cams, now that your done.  Limbs too. For a field test... ya know happens all the time. If it's easier for you just send the whole bow for an evaluation, Free of charge, no expense to you. I'll pay shipping charges and post the results here for all to see.


----------



## dartman

Elite Archery 1 said:


> E 500 speeds....
> ....33 5/8" A-A
> 7 1/8" brace....
> ....E 500 @ 64.9 30" draw, 421 gr arrow shot 299 fps = #83.6 KE....
> ....Kevin



Sweeeeeeet & HOT.......like TABASCO!

Sounds like it should be pumping right at 81 ft-lb @ 29"; that's great for 65 lb draw. So I'm guessing 72 lb @ 29" (what I'm currently shooting) would give about 89 ft-lb. A bump of 10 ft-lb AND nearly 1" more b.h. makes it MIGHTY tempting....


----------



## Rocket Rod

*Cad Drawing*

Kevin,
Now that you've told us the bow on your web site is not a ""Cad Drawing" can we take it that the cams are "Binery" ?
If so keep up the good work, all I ever wanted in a bow, Binery Cams, Winners Choice Strings (I always change my stock strings to Winners Choice) and Barnsdale Limbs (what a bonus).
Rod


----------



## Tom D

Elite Archery 1 said:


> E Force set @ 61.3 and arrow weight is 309 gr.
> 
> EZ draw mod
> 28" 306 fps
> 
> I will post the additional draw length speeds ASAP. It's been a little hectic lately. Kevin


My drawlength and drawweight. I can't wait until these bows hit the marketplace. 

Hectic? Why on earth might that be?  Let's review. New wife. New job. New company (startup effort, no less). Minimal current income. No stress points there at all, huh? :teeth:

Hang in there.


----------



## samc1959

*Mars.*



Dave Nowlin said:


> That's interesting. What kind of arrows do you suppose we will need up their and what do you suppose we will hunt?
> Dave Nwolin


18" fletching for the thin air.


----------



## Deadeye101

*Speeds For Shorter Draw Lengths!!!*

Hey Kevin,
The Speeds That You Are Posting On Here Are Great!! Can You Post Some Speeds For Your Bows 26" Draw Length @ 65#'s Shooting A 325 Grain Arrow!! This Info Would Really Help Me Decide What Bow To Buy For 2006!!
Thanks For All Your Time!!!


----------



## tbailey

Deadeye101 said:


> Hey Kevin,
> The Speeds That You Are Posting On Here Are Great!! Can You Post Some Speeds For Your Bows 26" Draw Length @ 65#'s Shooting A 325 Grain Arrow!! This Info Would Really Help Me Decide What Bow To Buy For 2006!!
> Thanks For All Your Time!!!


ditto


----------



## oneshot

*Will Elite Archery Still Be In Bus. 2007*

CAN ELITE ARCHERY ASSURE US THAT IT ISN'T COPYING OR INFRIG. ON BOWTECH LINE OF BOWS OR PATENT RIGHTS ON BINARY CAM? THEIRS BEEN ALOT PEOPLE TALK THAT KEVIN IS THE R.D. FOR ELITE ARCHERY! IF THAT IS THE CASE I'M SURE BOWTECH WILL ADDRESS THIS IN A LEGAL ACTION!LIKE LAST YEARS BINARY CAM & THIS YEARS MOD. SYSTEM! I THINK ELITE ARCHERY NEEDS TO MAKE A PUBLIC ADDRESS ON MANUFACTURER ANNOUNCEMENTS POST AND STOP SENDING PRIVITE MESSAGE. AND ASSURE US !THAT THEY ARE NOT INFRIG. ON PATENTS ! MAKE STAND! AND REFUSE TO FOLLOW! JUST REMEMENBER! ALL THE BIG BOW COMPANY'S START WITH A $400 & $500 LINE BOWS! BUT AS ARCHERS,WE ASK THEM IMPROVE THEIR PRODUCTS! AND THAT COST MONEY!& R.D. ! I THINK IN THE NEAR FUTURE THAT ELITE ARCHERY BOWS WILL COST MORE AFTER PAYING ALL LEGAL FEES! :wink: 


THEIR LINE MAY COST $ 850 TO $1000????BOW!OR NO LINE IN 2007!




MAKE ANNOUNCEMENT! R. D. ELITE ARCHERY


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

=  

Unk


----------



## Doc Holliday

oneshot said:


> CAN ELITE ARCHERY ASSURE US THAT IT ISN'T COPYING OR INFRIG. ON BOWTECH LINE OF BOWS OR PATENT RIGHTS ON BINARY CAM? THEIRS BEEN ALOT PEOPLE TALK THAT KEVIN IS THE R.D. FOR ELITE ARCHERY! IF THAT IS THE CASE I'M SURE BOWTECH WILL ADDRESS THIS IN A LEGAL ACTION!LIKE LAST YEARS BINARY CAM & THIS YEARS MOD. SYSTEM! I THINK ELITE ARCHERY NEEDS TO MAKE A PUBLIC ADDRESS ON MANUFACTURER ANNOUNCEMENTS POST AND STOP SENDING PRIVITE MESSAGE. AND ASSURE US !THAT THEY ARE NOT INFRIG. ON PATENTS ! MAKE STAND! AND REFUSE TO FOLLOW! JUST REMEMENBER! ALL THE BIG BOW COMPANY'S START WITH A $400 & $500 LINE BOWS! BUT AS ARCHERS,WE ASK THEM IMPROVE THEIR PRODUCTS! AND THAT COST MONEY!& R.D. ! I THINK IN THE NEAR FUTURE THAT ELITE ARCHERY BOWS WILL COST MORE AFTER PAYING ALL LEGAL FEES! :wink:
> 
> 
> THEIR LINE MAY COST $ 850 TO $1000????BOW!OR NO LINE IN 2007!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE ANNOUNCEMENT! R. D. ELITE ARCHERY



Let me guess, your main line is bowtech huh.


----------



## Tom D

Doc Holliday said:


> Let me guess, your main line is bowtech huh.


Ahhhhhhhh. The light dawns. I completely missed that. I wondered what the heck difference it made to him -- sounded like a Bowtech/Elite problem to me. Until your post, that is. Duh!! :doh:


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Click on Oneshot and refer to all his posts. I believe that will tell the story.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Twiztd1

Oneshot, You shouldn't worry to much about Elite paying Bowtech. It will be the other way around as Kevin holds the patents for the binary cams not Bowtech. I hope that a local dealer here picks them up I for one want to try these bows out.


----------



## yoda

Elite draw length's

E force 26" - 30"

E 500 26" - 30"

Ice 24" - 27"

Energy 27" - 31"

Colours available Mothwing camo , silver , blue.

Left hand bows late March


----------



## Outback

One shot too many?:cocktail:


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



Dave Nowlin said:


> Click on Oneshot and refer to all his posts. I believe that will tell the story.
> Dave Nowlin


-----
You are so right 7 to 1 

Later
Unk


----------



## muskrat

> CAN ELITE ARCHERY ASSURE US THAT IT ISN'T COPYING OR INFRIG. ON BOWTECH LINE OF BOWS OR PATENT RIGHTS ON BINARY CAM? THEIRS BEEN ALOT PEOPLE TALK THAT KEVIN IS THE R.D. FOR ELITE ARCHERY! IF THAT IS THE CASE I'M SURE BOWTECH WILL ADDRESS THIS IN A LEGAL ACTION!


Frankly, I was surprised that someone with such a sharp legal mind can't seem to use the "Caps Lock" key


----------



## american made

Twiztd1 said:


> Oneshot, You shouldn't worry to much about Elite paying Bowtech. It will be the other way around as Kevin holds the patents for the binary cams not Bowtech. I hope that a local dealer here picks them up I for one want to try these bows out.



kevin does not have the patents for the binary cams. this issue has been disscused before.


----------



## Elite Archery 1

Elite Archery 1 said:


> I wanted to post the speeds of the above mentioned bow at different draw lengths.
> 
> E Force set @ 61.3 and arrow weight is 309 gr
> 
> Speed mod
> 
> 29.5" 325 fps
> 29" 320 fps
> 28.5" 315 fps
> 28" 310 fps
> 
> EZ draw mod
> 
> 29.5" 318 fps
> 29" 314 fps
> 28.5" 311 fps
> 28" 306 fps
> 
> 
> 
> E 500 speeds
> 
> 33 5/8" A-A
> 7 1/8" brace
> 
> 64.9 pound draw
> 326 gr arrow
> 
> Speed mod
> 
> 30" 339 fps
> 29.5" 334 fps
> 29" 328 fps
> 28.5" 323 fps
> 28" 317 fps
> 
> EZ mod
> 
> 30" 330 fps
> 29.5" 325 fps
> 29" 321 fps
> 28.5" 316 fps
> 28" 310 fps
> 
> E 500 @ 64.9 30" draw, 421 gr arrow shot 299 fps = #83.6 KE
> 
> I will post the additional draw length speeds ASAP. It's been a little hectic lately.
> 
> Kevin



Additional draw length speeds

E Force same bow as above:

Speed mod

27.5" 305 fps
27" 299 fps
26.5" 296 fps
26" 291 fps

EZ draw mod

27.5" 299 fps
27" 294 fps
26.5" 291 fps
26" 287 fps


E 500 same specs as E 500 above

27.5" 312 fps
27" 305 fps
26.5" 301 fps
26" 296 fps


Kevin


----------



## jhpate

Thanks for the info Kevin, keep up the good work.


----------



## 3dermike

Oneshot, Kevin made Bowtech with HIS Blacknight cams.If it wasnt for him Bowtech would not have nothing.If he did or did not make the binary cams who cares!The man proved himself or should I say his bows.Good luck Kate and Kevin with Elite Archery


----------



## pdq 5oh

Twiztd1 said:


> Oneshot, You shouldn't worry to much about Elite paying Bowtech. It will be the other way around as Kevin holds the patents for the binary cams not Bowtech. I hope that a local dealer here picks them up I for one want to try these bows out.


Kevin does not hold the patent on the Binary cams. BowTech's current engineer does. Notice he didn't address american made, who is correct.


----------



## Twiztd1

Then I apologize I was told by our rep it was Kevin who held that patent. My apologies, I stand corrected.


----------



## tothfngclw

oneshot said:


> CAN ELITE ARCHERY ASSURE US THAT IT ISN'T COPYING OR INFRIG. ON BOWTECH LINE OF BOWS OR PATENT RIGHTS ON BINARY CAM? THEIRS BEEN ALOT PEOPLE TALK THAT KEVIN IS THE R.D. FOR ELITE ARCHERY! IF THAT IS THE CASE I'M SURE BOWTECH WILL ADDRESS THIS IN A LEGAL ACTION!LIKE LAST YEARS BINARY CAM & THIS YEARS MOD. SYSTEM! I THINK ELITE ARCHERY NEEDS TO MAKE A PUBLIC ADDRESS ON MANUFACTURER ANNOUNCEMENTS POST AND STOP SENDING PRIVITE MESSAGE. AND ASSURE US !THAT THEY ARE NOT INFRIG. ON PATENTS ! MAKE STAND! AND REFUSE TO FOLLOW! JUST REMEMENBER! ALL THE BIG BOW COMPANY'S START WITH A $400 & $500 LINE BOWS! BUT AS ARCHERS,WE ASK THEM IMPROVE THEIR PRODUCTS! AND THAT COST MONEY!& R.D. ! I THINK IN THE NEAR FUTURE THAT ELITE ARCHERY BOWS WILL COST MORE AFTER PAYING ALL LEGAL FEES! :wink:
> 
> 
> THEIR LINE MAY COST $ 850 TO $1000????BOW!OR NO LINE IN 2007!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE ANNOUNCEMENT! R. D. ELITE ARCHERY



Have to wonder how many folks would be ranting on this post if a year from now this is true. You spend your money and the company is forced out of business in a year. I don't have a horse in this race. I shoot a Mathews and have no interest in any other manufacturer. It's a personal choice. Have folks missed the fact that your on a Martin archery site? While I understand the relationship of Martin archery and the owners, what happens to your cost when you have to start paying for evil advertising? While Bowtech has remained quiet on this website does anyone truly expect them to just rollover. A small startup with shallow pockets vs legal action intended to keep your product off the market until you fail? As far as inovations that have folks coming into the sport, the Genesis bow is one of the better products to come along and yet Mathews is painted as an evil empire who simply exsists to remove as many sheckels from your pocket as humanly possible. 

The price point is fair but for how long? A sensible person would have to reason that perhaps there is more to manufacturing than a few months would allow and that a wiser investment might be made by waiting to see if the product can be brought to market and the company be around for more than a few months. While everyone has to start somewhere, most don't bring the baggage along that this company will.


----------



## tothfngclw

pdq 5oh said:


> Kevin does not hold the patent on the Binary cams. BowTech's current engineer does. Notice he didn't address american made, who is correct.



Not a slam against Kevin or his wife but might that be why they were willing to let him go? I don't know him but wouldn't it seem that if your the designer of the next greatest thing that a company would not be willing to let you go? Does anyone know Bowtechs take on the events? Is there a non-compete clause in the contracts? Seems like alot of unanswered questions. It would make a purchase a little easier if those questions were addressed. Any word from the bowtech dealers on this? 

Comparing buying a Chevy to a GMC is a little off unless the head designer of Chevy went to Ford and all the new Ford's used Chevy's technology.

Didn't VW have an issue similar to this??


----------



## Dens228

I am intrigued by the Elite line, especially at prices listed but my main question is:

What will come first.

A: Elite bows are available for delivery

B: 1000 posts on this thread.


----------



## Elite Archery 1

*Patent issues*

I will set the record straight,

There are NO patents on a Binary cam.

I applied for a provisional patent on a Binary cam in 1997, before Bowtech was in existence, I later abandoned the application, but it's still prior art.

If all of the people on AT that are trying to interpret the patent laws would like to do a little research I can tell you which patents to find.

First one, the Nurney patent 4,739,744 that PSE owns has already been determined to cover single or dual cams. Second one, Nishioka 4,365,611 covers a cam that has two feed outs and one take up, since some claims don't specify one or two cams it covers a binary system.
Third, Mcpherson patents 5,791,322, 5,890,480, 5,368,006.

And this is one I recently found that is a binary cam system, Jarrett patent 4,512,326.

Patents are written to expand the coverage of the scope of the patent by not specifically stating certain things, such as whether one, two, three, or how many cams as long as a cam has two feed outs and one take up they are covered.

I spent several days in a Federal court about a 1 1/2 years ago in regards to some of the above mentioned patents and what they COVER and I can assure you they COVER the binary cam. 

If their is prior art on a product your patent even if issued would then be invalid. You can be granted a patent and still have to pay the prior art patents before you can manufacture and sell products using your own patent. 

Not trying to start an argument just trying to stop all the fighting about patents.

Kevin Strother


----------



## american made

Elite Archery 1 said:


> I will set the record straight,
> 
> There are NO patents on a Binary cam.
> 
> I applied for a provisional patent on a Binary cam in 1997, before Bowtech was in existence, I later abandoned the application, but it's still prior art.
> 
> If all of the people on AT that are trying to interpret the patent laws would like to do a little research I can tell you which patents to find.
> 
> First one, the Nurney patent 4,739,744 that PSE owns has already been determined to cover single or dual cams. Second one, Nishioka 4,365,611 covers a cam that has two feed outs and one take up, since some claims don't specify one or two cams it covers a binary system.
> Third, Mcpherson patents 5,791,322, 5,890,480, 5,368,006.
> 
> And this is one I recently found that is a binary cam system, Jarrett patent 4,512,326.
> 
> Patents are written to expand the coverage of the scope of the patent by not specifically stating certain things, such as whether one, two, three, or how many cams as long as a cam has two feed outs and one take up they are covered.
> 
> I spent several days in a Federal court about a 1 1/2 years ago in regards to some of the above mentioned patents and what they COVER and I can assure you they COVER the binary cam.
> 
> If their is prior art on a product your patent even if issued would then be invalid. You can be granted a patent and still have to pay the prior art patents before you can manufacture and sell products using your own patent.
> 
> Not trying to start an argument just trying to stop all the fighting about patents.
> 
> Kevin Strother


thank you kevin for clearing that up. that being said i have a question. is anyone answering p.m.'s or e-mails for elite? i have hear it said that there is either no answers or that answers come weeks late. i realize you folks are very busy but for a new company i would think you would want to answer any and all inquiries in a timely fashion.
thanks.


----------



## Bellows1

Kevin, with posts like that, you may change a few minds. Good post.

If your willing to answer questions about your product (kinda daily) you might have a good following when your line-up hits the store shelves.

I was against ya, but I'm coming around. 

So are we gonna have to wait for the components until the bows are done and shipped or will they (cam &limbs) be available next month also. 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## ELITEARCHERYCEO

*Elite Archery*

First, I would like to thank everyone for your patience. The response for Elite Archery's line is far greater than I had ever imagined. We are receiving hundreds of emails & phone calls every day. If you have not been called back or are awaiting an email, you will get an answer. Elite Archery has set up dealers all over the county and is proud to announce Elite Bows will be in 11 foreign countries. Again, I would like to thank everyone for your support on AT and look forward to meeting all of those who will be in Vegas!

Kate Strother


----------



## BigPete

*Manufacturer/Dealer Agreement*

I have heard 2nd hand that Elite is requiring their dealers to sign a release to hold the manufacturer (Elite) harmless if their bows are found to be defective. I would imagine that this relates more to issues having to do with personal injury and not warranty claims. I would be interested in hearing Elite's comments on this. 

1st, is this accurate? 
2nd, what prompts this type of agreement? 
3rd, is this becoming more common?

No doubt, our wonderful sue-happy society fueled by way too many bright eyed lawyers and liberal courts has manufacturers taking more CYA precautions - but this is the first of this type of dealer agreement that I've heard of in this industry. I'm not in the archery industry, so maybe this is more common than what my limited perspective would permit me to have knwledge of.


----------



## ELITEARCHERYCEO

*That is False*

I am not sure where you have heard this information, but it is 100% false. 


Thank you,
Kate


----------



## Deadeye101

*Response Time!!!*

All I Have To Say Is Kevin Has Answered All My Emails And Pm's In A Timely Fashion!!! I Have Gotten More Info From Him In The Past Few Days Then I Have Listening To All The Patent Stuff!! If Elite Archery Is What They Say They Are, Then Who Are We To Judge How Their Company Is Run!! I Am A Business Owner, And I Would Like To Know How Many Of These Replies Are Coming From Anyone Who Has Even Tried To Start A Business. If You Don't Like What You See, Sit Back And Wait To See When The Elite Bows Are Smoking The Competition!!! Don't Buy One The Rest Of Will And We Will Let You All Know How It Goes!!
Seems Like A Great Concept An Excellent Product At An Affordable Price, Let's Sit Back And Watch. The Other Manufacturers Had To Start Somewhere. I Am Sure This All Happened When Mathews Was The Big Name And Along Came Bowtech. Give Elite Archery A Chance !!!


----------



## Jose Boudreaux

good luck with the company....I know the bowhunting market is where the sales are at...when you get around to making a longer ata target bow I'll be checking them puppies out...

God Bless, JB


----------



## PeterM

This is little off the subject, will elite be making a nice machined 2 piece bow quiver to suit there bows?

I ask because when I got my 05 Allegiance which cost me over $1200 in Australia the $85 extra I had to pay for the quiver turned to be nothing more than a 2 pieces of plastic, with BowTech painted it, which IMO was really unacceptable, when you consider the craftsmanship that went into the rest of the bow to only be let down by a crappy plastic quiver, that to add held the arrow way to far forward on the bow and vibrated badly.

I hope you have a complete package.

And a second question for the BowTech users (yeah I sold my Allegiance, I wont tell why as I might conceded as bow bashing) have BowTech made a better 2 bow quiver for there 06 line?


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



Deadeye101 said:


> All I Have To Say Is Kevin Has Answered All My Emails And Pm's In A Timely Fashion!!! I Have Gotten More Info From Him In The Past Few Days Then I Have Listening To All The Patent Stuff!! If Elite Archery Is What They Say They Are, Then Who Are We To Judge How Their Company Is Run!! I Am A Business Owner, And I Would Like To Know How Many Of These Replies Are Coming From Anyone Who Has Even Tried To Start A Business. If You Don't Like What You See, Sit Back And Wait To See When The Elite Bows Are Smoking The Competition!!! Don't Buy One The Rest Of Will And We Will Let You All Know How It Goes!!
> Seems Like A Great Concept An Excellent Product At An Affordable Price, Let's Sit Back And Watch. The Other Manufacturers Had To Start Somewhere. I Am Sure This All Happened When Mathews Was The Big Name And Along Came Bowtech. Give Elite Archery A Chance !!!


-------------
Hello
What he said] is my oppinion also

And I heard ]what he said ] what they said ] what she said ]and on and on.
Why not just spend a nickle .And call Elite MFG and get your answer first hand.

I know here.If the shoe was on the other foot. How grasious would you be answering questions of your personal buisness.

I think Kevin and Kate have been more than grasious and torant to answer quesion here. More than I would have and maybe some others would have here.
------------------------
Little minds nick pick.  
-----------------------
Hello Kate always wanted to go to the Los Vegas. But now time has passed me by.
Would have enjoyed meeting you there. But I did have the pleasure of meeting your mother at the archery show in IND. She is a fine lady.

Later
Unk


----------



## BigPete

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> I am not sure where you have heard this information, but it is 100% false.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> Kate



Thanks Kate. This guy is opening up a new pro shop and may have very well confused your company with another. Regardless, it doesn't surprise me. Our increasingly litigious society and red tape is driving companies into corners that make it difficult to easily do business. It's all most can be asked to do to compete with better and better products without having to worry about joe-lawyer coming after them with frivolous lawsuits. We all pay for that in higher cost-of-goods-sold.

Anyway, I'm first in line for one of your bows around here! :tongue:


----------



## fredb

First, I'm one of those guys out there that received a prompt reply from Kate.

Second, Any idea on a ship date?


----------



## oneshot

tothfngclw said:


> Not a slam against Kevin or his wife but might that be why they were willing to let him go? I don't know him but wouldn't it seem that if your the designer of the next greatest thing that a company would not be willing to let you go? Does anyone know Bowtechs take on the events? Is there a non-compete clause in the contracts? Seems like alot of unanswered questions. It would make a purchase a little easier if those questions were addressed. Any word from the bowtech dealers on this?
> 
> Comparing buying a Chevy to a GMC is a little off unless the head designer of Chevy went to Ford and all the new Ford's used Chevy's technology.
> 
> Didn't VW have an issue similar to this??


Only Bowtech knows & Kevin Srothers! but you made good point! Maybe Kevin needs to clear this subject up as well!!! Small Dealers need to know before they invest $5000 or $ 6000 in their Bow Line! This looks like a very rocky start up! But I'm Sure Elite Archery will address this! if they have nothing to hide!


----------



## Elite Archery 1

*Already answered*

Oneshot,

Hi Dave, you obviously didn't see post 464, I've already responded. How's your shop doing, is Bowtech still your #1 line? And are you still on Bowtech's shooting staff?

Have a great day

Kevin


----------



## oneshot

Kevin,

My Shop is doing great! Thanks for asking! But, I'm not a Bowtech Staff Shooter. And Yes Bowtech and Diamond are my best lines. Some customers ask me why? did you start up another company? My answer was I don't Know! I guess I'm just trying to find out! I was hoping you would help me answer some these question. You have answer some but not all of them!I wish you luck in future and I might get all the answer someday. 





Oneshot


----------



## concept

*Concept Archery helps ELITE ARCHERY*

Concept Archery got a call From Dave Barnsdale wanting to know if we would sell them 500 blanks to make limbs out of or they would have had to wait till March 22nd for blanks to come in.The 500 blanks were ordered for Concept Archery but to help Dave get new business and to see Elite move ahead ,we let the blanks go to Elite.This is the way Archery should be,not manufactures fighting about "this my patent and you owe me this or their bows suck ours are the best".In years past all Archery Manufactures knew and helped each other but not any more.This is evidenced by the posts on this web site.Mention anything about another company's bow and look out.
I wish Elite success from One screwed over BT guy To another.


----------



## B-N-B

I have just currently became a dealer for Elite and am excited about the new bow line. I have always received a promt reply from both Kevin and Kate and am looking forward to helping them build their business as well as mine. Thanks Kate and Kevin, best of luck!!


----------



## Elite Archery 1

*Thanks Paul*

Elite does appreciate the generosity of Paul @ Concept, I have known Paul for a few years. I wish Concept the best of luck. Elite needed the extra limb material to fill orders above our forecast.

Elite has had an overwhelming response, Elite has been busy setting up dealers and foreign distributors, and yes we do have bows, they are on the way to be camo dipped. The bow on the web site IS a REAL bow, not a CAD drawing. I posted the speeds from that bow in a prior post. 

Elite will also offer the E-Force, E-500 and the Energy in single cam versions. Elite will post the specs of the single cam version on the website.


Thanks again Paul
Kevin


----------



## grouse

I feel all warm and fuzzy


----------



## Roland

concept said:


> Concept Archery got a call From Dave Barnsdale wanting to know if we would sell them 500 blanks to make limbs out of or they would have had to wait till March 22nd for blanks to come in.The 500 blanks were ordered for Concept Archery but to help Dave get new business and to see Elite move ahead ,we let the blanks go to Elite.This is the way Archery should be,not manufactures fighting about "this my patent and you owe me this or their bows suck ours are the best".In years past all Archery Manufactures knew and helped each other but not any more.This is evidenced by the posts on this web site.Mention anything about another company's bow and look out.
> I wish Elite success from One screwed over BT guy To another.


Wow.............the last sentence speaks volumes.


----------



## bowana

Considering both of their archery backgrounds they know what it takes to create, grow, and build a successful archery business. They know what money they'll need, what mistakes NOT to make and so forth. It will be that much easier.


I'm fairly certain its going to take quite a lot of convincing to make ANYONE believe Kate came up with all this entirely on her own. However I do understand the whole "Thats my story and I'm sticking too it"...

Am I the only one that feels the "Wink wink - nudge nudge?"....




Does it really matter who on a husdand and wife team came up with the desings, NO. But to state that Kate's archery background prepared her to manufacture bows is a little silly. She was a Martin model for 1 or 2 years. What does that have to do with designing bows? I too agree that it is the ethics and professinalism or lack of professionalism in responding to people's questions that have put Kate and Kevin on the hot seat. They use AT has a platform to introduce their bows and create hype and then become defensive and critical and downright rude when they do chose to answer a question. Kate says she learned from Terry Martin. How much time did she actually spend in the R&D or manufacturing process at Martin. I wonder if her step father new she was launching a bow comapny before it happened. Kate says she wanted to start a bow company for a long time. What was her exposure to archery before being the Martin model?

These are the types of things that make people question the ethics and professionalism of Kate and Kevin. Even if every thing is as they say, the timing and critical answers they provide hurt their image. Many of their answers do sound defensive. However, many questions asked may be a little harsh as well. But it may be better to stay out of the public eye until the bows are actually on the market and then let them speak for themselves. The tone of recent answers does suggest they may be a tinge of guilt in how the bow company was concieved and launched and who might have been betrayed in the process.


----------



## Big Country

First, a disclaimer: I have no horse in this race.

Now that we covered that..........while Mr. Strothers may have been a little bit unprofessional in some of the posts here, the attacks from the Bowtech loyalists have been WAY overboard for the most part.

I would sincerely hope that these personal attacks, some of which have been really ugly in nature, are indeed, by regular joes that just happen to like Bowtech bows.

I know one thing for sure......my personal feelings since reading this ongoing dialogue for awhile is.......I am not so sure I would ever want to try a Bowtech if this is the way shooting one makes people act.

Some of the questions asked regularly of the Elite folks actually boggle my mind when I read them.

If I ever meet these folks from Elite, I really feel the urge to ask them how they could do as good a job as they are doing maintaining their composure.

If I were asked some of these questions, I fear I would have to reply with all honesty that.........IT IS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.

But hey, don`t let my personal opinion keep any of you from sticking your nose where it does not belong.


----------



## tbailey

Big Country said:


> I know one thing for sure......my personal feelings since reading this ongoing dialogue for awhile is.......I am not so sure I would ever want to try a Bowtech if this is the way shooting one makes people act.


BC,

I'm sure the personalities you're referring to would be just as rabid no matter what bow the brand of bow they shoot. I own 2 new Bowtechs and love them, but I'm definitely going to try out one of the Elites once they arrive on the market. Any archer with an open mind will I'm sure.


----------



## fultontx

Big Country said:


> First, a disclaimer: I have no horse in this race.
> 
> Now that we covered that..........while Mr. Strothers may have been a little bit unprofessional


A * LITTLE BIT* unprofessional? That there is funny stuff :wink: Wait until you get your spiffy new Elite and Kevin wigs out and tells the world that your bow sucks. You'll be singing the blues wishin' you got a Hoyt :violin: :killpain: :fencing:


----------



## Big Country

fultontx said:


> A * LITTLE BIT* unprofessional? That there is funny stuff :wink: Wait until you get your spiffy new Elite and Kevin wigs out and tells the world that your bow sucks. You'll be singing the blues wishin' you got a Hoyt :violin: :killpain: :fencing:


I have over ten Hoyts in the house now, and while I am not presently looking to switch to Elite........for you to even hint that whatever Kevin Strother said makes the verbal assault launched on this site towards his wife is absurd.

It is equally absurd for many of the questions asked here to have been asked.

I must admit, the Bowtechs I have shot were pretty darn nice. I am just thankful that they did not make me act the way they have done with some of the other members here.:wink:


----------



## oneshot

Elite Archery1,

It's been almost a week now! And you never reply on my question! #478 post! What was the reason that John let you go! from Bowtech! I know you are busy , but some my customers want too Know! And I always go to the sorce to find out the right answers.


Just Reminder - I'm not pay for post!!!! 15 in the last four years! I've seen alot of Bowtech Bashing and never replied on it! In BowTech defense! But I would like too read it on the post !The Truth! What was the reason! 

ONE SHOT


----------



## Mathias

I'm on my second Bowtech. I liked the first one _alot_. I love my second, a Tribute. I think they make a fine product and I'll continue to purchase them. I sincerely hope that Elite is everything they say they will be, because I'm open minded and love good options. I couldn't care less what anyone says about someone else, I'll formulate my opinions based upon my own dealings and experiences. Just because two guys can't work together doesn't mean one of them is bad or wrong, they just don't get along. I'm not into archery for the gossip, I can get that from the ass kissers at work, but for the pleasure it brings me, my family and friends.


----------



## oneshot

Dougk,


your proabley right! but I was try to answer some question for my customer! thats all! I wasn't Bashing Elite! I hope they are as good AS THEY SAY!( Chance) on the other post site- point out something that I didn't notice! I'll just tell my customers I Dont Know! And Let them figure it out!


OneShot


NOT PAY FOR POST!


----------



## Tom D

oneshot said:


> Elite Archery1,
> Just Reminder - I'm not pay for post!!!! 15 in the last four years! I've seen alot of Bowtech Bashing and never replied on it! In BowTech defense! But I would like too read it on the post !The Truth! What was the reason!
> ONE SHOT



As one of my favorite Presidents said, "Well, there you go AGAIN!" 

Like Doug said -- what happened is between Kevin, Kate, and Bowtech. And it is none of our business. 

I think the archery community is going to benefit from the split. I sure hope Elite does well and I cannot wait to try one of their bows. All this publicity has GOT to help their initial sales. Good for them! The people charging $750 for a bow can stand to have a little competition.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

I certainly don't have all the answers. Kevin did tell me he doesn't know why he was fired. Frankly it's really none of my business. I wonder how many of you who have ben so pushy about this matter want to open up every aspect of your personal lives to the rest of us. Have you somehow gotten bow manufacturers and politicians mixed up? It's normally the politicians who get drug through the mud and slandered. Frankly I think that is why many very good people won't run for public office. Just about everyone has at one time or another said or done something they shouldn't. Something they don't want to make public information. Is there some reason why bow manufacturers are subject to this type of scrutiny? What about your grocer, your car dealer, your insurance agent, your next door neighbor? Where does all this prying into the personal affairs of others stop? Oh, and by the way it isn't acceptable to make up answers and publish them as the truth unless your are in the newspaper business.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## centerx

Strange, He told the world he was fired for not picking up the phone, While on medical leave.

He also suggested to the world that Bowtech would be broke by '07

He also told the world that Bowtecs were unsafe and as there chief designer ( Kevin) he could do nothing about it because the rest of the company would not listen.I personally don't buy that one.

He also annoced that a new better company was around the corner at the same time . Designing for another company while working for another certanitely would be a good reason to be fired. If that was not the reason it certaintely demonstrates much about character.Now could all this have been a huge mistake?? I guess but personally I think it was a business practice designed to hurt sales for Bowtech while getting people to hold off purchasing untill Elite had product ready to roll and what they rolled was a new improved Bowtech at a better price

What bothers me the most is that I have friends trying to make a living selling all these bows he suddenly declared unsafe and that the company would not be around through '07. Perhaps the company and Kevin don't get along , perhaps it was time to part ways . However for hecks sake don't screw all the dealers and reps that help put money in your pocket and feed your family. To come in here and hurt them by preventing them from doing the same for there family is very distasteful. They didn't design the product after all there just selling what was put out there 

I see nothing revolutionary besides putting a better limb on what is nothing more then a Bowtech product. With better limbs and a cut price to help gain foothold in a market that will be hard to enter but a design that has proven to be very popular. I would think Kevin would not portray such a doomsday scenario for the company he helped to found and grow. Involvement and failure with 2 previous companies and heavy involvement with a 3rd that he claims will fail soon does not much speak much of this companies potential if you ask me..

Now the bows do look real nice and the Barnsdale limbs are a huge plus. If I was torn on which bow to buy and one of them had Barnsdale limbs on them. That would be the deal maker for me. 

Frankly I don't really care but I know when to call Bull Puckey when I see it as well.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Dave Nowlin said:


> Frankly it's really none of my business. I wonder how many of you who have ben so pushy about this matter want to open up every aspect of your personal lives to the rest of us.


This is one reason MANY archery company reps wont come online as they get their rears ripped wide open...many reps used to post on the Bowsite, not anymore. Guys just dont know when to let things go. Dam shame.


----------



## dunk50

*Dog in the Hunt*

I do have a dog in the hunt. I own and absolutely love my Bowtechs. Why, because they feel good and I can shoot them well. Make a better mouse trap and I will buy it. Make a better Bow and I don't owe Bowtech a thing. The best bang for the buck gets my business. I say if Elite makes a bow thats a little better than Bowtech through experience at Bowtech then so be it. Bring um on!


----------



## fredb

I just want to shoot one. I'm still waiting.........


----------



## Just 1 More

Can't wait till someone tells me where to send my deposit $$$$$$$$$ I WAANT ONE !!!!!! :shade:


----------



## dunk50

*Huh*

What about the Ads and cool pictures?:wink:


----------



## Chance

Yes I agree it was in bad taste to say Bowtech would be gone in 07 and the bows are unsafe, If That Was Said. Sometimes you have to grit your teeth and just deal with it rather than say the wrong thing. Do we know that Kevin tried to say the bows had problems but the company wouldn't correct those problem? The world will never know. I like Bowtech bows but I don't like some of their business practices so i'm looking at other bows to shoot now. If Elite is making a better Bow based on the Bowtech design with better material at a cheaper cost. Sign me up for a bow or two as long as they shoot very well. (dunk50) said it best if you make a better mouse trap i'll buy it.


----------



## Gwig

*Elite Bow Adds*

I have been signed up as a dealer for ELITE and was told that there is a add in one of the Petterson Magazines. I can't find it anywhere. Have any of you guys seen it . I for one can"t wait to get these bows in and start playing with them. Sounds like a winner .


----------



## Cougar Mag

Some have mentioned they have not received replies to emails from Elite. I have sent two emails within a month and *BOTH* were answered promptly. I am in the process of pushing 3 good and reputable pro shops in my area to apply for a dealership with Elite. Kate emailed me back to send info on the dealers in my area and that Elite would contact them to see if they were interested. If not interested, Kate told me I would be able to purchase an Elite bow from another dealer in their network.

I am in the process of setting up my first Bowtech with what I want. Its a sweet shooter. 

Having said all that.........anyone from Bowtech or a Bowtech lover coming here and posting trashtalk, you are certainly doing Bowtech more harm than good. Bowtech makes great bows..........don't taint the company with stupidity.


----------



## VorTexan

Where's my dealer gonna be? I want to see and shoot one!


C'mon Kevin if you need machinist let me know!


----------



## VorTexan

Any Texas, Louisiana dealers on board? Anybody looking at this thread anymore? It has been silent for nearly two days....Dave you out there?


----------



## B-N-B

*Dealer*

I am a dealer in southern OK. PM me for any info you need.


----------



## Bo Hunter

I've been watching - waiting to see an actual finished bow...


----------



## jhpate

What part of South Oklahoma?
Thanks, 
JP


----------



## monty53

bowana said:


> Does it really matter who on a husdand and wife team came up with the desings, NO. But to state that Kate's archery background prepared her to manufacture bows is a little silly. She was a Martin model for 1 or 2 years. What does that have to do with designing bows?


She is a Martin, adopted by the family. How long she has been around the manufacturing of bows and maybe taking part of the designs and assembly before modeling for her father’s company?.............................................

It could be a long time!!!.

Maybe she has an engineering degree…..


Too many assumptions on this thread from speculators without facts…give them a break! We’ll see soon enough if they deliver what’s promised!


----------



## cameron

WOW.
Nearly 3 months have passed, over 500 posts. But still no picture of a complete bow.:sad:


----------



## Vorian

*...*

guess by the time Elite hits the shelves, compound bows will be banned from the tournaments, and we're all shooting sticks 'n ropes.


----------



## B-N-B

jhpate said:


> What part of South Oklahoma?
> Thanks,
> JP


Ada OK, To be precise. I am about a 2year old shop, so I'm still getting started.
B-N-B


----------



## VorTexan

B-N-B welcome to the site. You are a long way from me but I may get up that way one day and stop by. Wonder if Elite will have a backwoods program for guys like me that live in a cabin back in the woods miles from nearest dealer?


----------



## Dave Nowlin

There is something that surprises me going on here. How many of you believe that engineers in the R&D department at a bow company work 6 months out of the year and get paid for 12? From many of the posts here it seems a lot of folks believe that. I would assume any bow company which is releasing bows for a new model year has spent the entire previous year testing and modifying their designs to get them right and yet still some companies end up making slight modifications during a model year as problems crop up. Yet you somehow believe this fledgling company should have bows in production in three months. When Kevin was at BowTech you didn't expect him to release and produce new designs every three months, so why do you expect that now?
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Cougar Mag

Its like poof! Lightbulb upstairs gives an idea, more than likely 100's of ideas. Next step perhaps rough drawings, then to a computer for further ideas and CAD's, finalize a design, check with distributors for raw materials and negotiate prices, find someone to do the work that must be outsourced, find dealers to sell product, make product, get them to dealers/distributors.

Not counting the endless hours of testing, reworking and rethinking of virtually everything designed on the original idea. And all this is supposed to result with new line of bows on the shelves in 3 months.............I don't think so. Patience.


----------



## Takeum

Can we at least get some much needed parts for our 05's? I want some cams,,, please,,


----------



## VorTexan

I personally don't see how they can do it. Experience on a much smaller scale: he has to wear a bunch of hats from design, production, marketing, website, packaging, distribution, testing, building, and many many more things not mentioned. I know it is he and Kate but they have to have more people to run this thing and do all that's needs to get done and make the shows at the same time. Right now for them, there is just not enough hours in the day. I'm gonna wait and see what they come up with. I am excited watching the birth of this new company.


----------



## B-N-B

They do have a small staff working with them now. As far as how many, Kevin didn't say. I am also excited about expansion in the archery world.


----------



## leftee

Wow!My dealer just told me about these bows and that he was excited about them.(he sells the big 3 as well.)Guess I've been on the moon cause hadn't seen-or at least pd attention to this post which came up when I did a search here for 'Elite Archery'.I'm sure as heck not going to read 13 pages(started-got through a few and can't take anymore)but am wondering if their hunting models will be available in anything but Mothwing Camo?I'm not interested in anything that Mothwing is involved in for personal reasons.
Good luck to the new company!The bows sound great.


----------



## VorTexan

Ok, Lefty don't leave us hanging here on the Mothwing camo. Is there something other than the J H related story that we need to know about?


----------



## Chance

What's the J H related story on mothwing? Did I miss something?


----------



## Dens228

Jimmy Houston is sponsored by Mothwing, a bunch of people contacted Mothwing about the current debate regarding Houston and the canned hunt/drugged deer video.

That's about all I know as I stopped reading the threads on the topic.


----------



## Chance

Dens228 said:


> Jimmy Houston is sponsored by Mothwing, a bunch of people contacted Mothwing about the current debate regarding Houston and the canned hunt/drugged deer video.
> 
> That's about all I know as I stopped reading the threads on the topic.


Thanks, I didn't know that. Maybe Mothwing will drop Houston now.


----------



## VorTexan

I don't think Mothwing or any of the other sponsor's knew about the canned hunt. Let's not judge someone that wasn't there. If he had used a Durocab you guys would want to hang me as well.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Didn't he have a 4-wheeler with some tent looking sort of thing on it?
Dave Nowlin


----------



## medved

The main question I'd be interested in is this:

Can they shoot the High Country arrows? I mean, as far as I'm concerned, the IBO and the whole idea of five grains per pound is outmoded as of now and I am not interested in bows which would have any problem shooting those arrows. 

I get different views talking to different people on that one. A couple of Newberry tech people I spoke with at the big show in Harrisburg Pa this weekend said their bows have no problem shooting HC arrows and they left me with the impression that no well-made bow should have any problem. They claimed such problems in the past were more with flexing than with light weight and the HC arrows are stronger and stiffer than anything else I've seen regardless of weight.


----------



## elkhunter130

If I have heard the rumor correctly and the two people that are running the show are who I have been told, it can mean only one thing. Great cams and bows. Family commitment and a great designer/enginer, who is years ahead of anyone else in cam design and building bows. Take the market, it's yours for the taking, build some of those great idea's for us to chew on.

Shooting a 350fps 36"ata, 7 1/2" BH COOL

Good Luck and don't hold those cam designs back to long...:cocktail: :cocktail: :cocktail: :cocktail:


----------



## Seth the XSlayr

What in the hell is "High Country" ?


----------



## Cougar Mag

Its getting off the subject but anyone shooting arrows lighter than the manufacturers recommend are asking for trouble. Why in the world do you think bows are so high? There is not a company out there that really wants you to dryfire their bows and essentially that is what you would be doing! Spine is only good up to a point without some weight behind it. Geesh!


----------



## ssurles268

*Pic of E-force*

Go to the elite website they have pics of a completed e-force. Looks good.

www.elitearchery.com

Stephen


----------



## Vorian

More interested in the E-500 and Energy, but it seems to take about forever.


----------



## bethlehemarcher

*Houston and mothwing*

This is off the subject but I've got to know. Ok...what's up with the Houston :gossip: Does this have anything to do with that c'mere deer stuff?


----------



## Chance

It's march now Elite and hopefully we should be seeing some bows soon. Kate or Kevin could you guys post an approx. date we will see them shipped to the shops? Some dealers have posted approx. dates but it would be nice if you guys could update us first hand. Thanks....


----------



## Cheeseburger

any word on left hand bows and if they will be available this year?


----------



## Dens228

I ordered one today. The E-500.
Donna told me they are shooting to begin shipping them out the first part of the second week in March. Which to me is the end of next week.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Cheeseburger said:


> any word on left hand bows and if they will be available this year?


I sent an email to Elite and was informed left hand bows are expected early April.


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Rooster Cogburn said:


> I sent an email to Elite and was informed left hand bows are expected early April.


Lefties get no respect......:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper

Tax Lawyer said:


> Lefties get no respect......:wink:


Nope. We sure don't! 

But we darn sure learn that good things are worth waiting for!


----------



## mttc08

Where can I see one of these in Arkansas? Have sent many pm's and do not get any response. I am a patient person and I know that they are a new company and that they are busy but, my patience, like my hair, is growing thin......lol


----------



## Mizzoukispot

From what people are saying.....you really must call Elite. Myself, I have sent 4 emails that were not answered. I found that to be frustrating, lucky enough I have a dealer and am letting him handle everything.


----------



## bowhuntrrl

medved said:


> The main question I'd be interested in is this:
> 
> Can they shoot the High Country arrows? I mean, as far as I'm concerned, the IBO and the whole idea of five grains per pound is outmoded as of now and I am not interested in bows which would have any problem shooting those arrows.


The question I would ask (having been a High Country dealer), is why would you want to shoot these arrows ??? They are over priced, very flimsy and not durable(as in brittle), and don't carry the kinetic energy very far. On top of that they are too light. As far as I'm concerned, they were a gimmick by High Country to improve the performance of their mediocre PerFx cams. I no longer represent them since I feel that they have lost their way, but common sense should dictate why NOT to shoot those arrows. Most bow manufacturers will not warranty their bows if you shoot under 5 gr/lb of draw weight so why condemn Elite ??


----------



## wishbull300

*Elite Who?*

Is this the new company that started this post with a ship date of the end of January? Or was it Feb.? I heard they don't even have any parts for the bow yet.

That's why they don't even have a picture of the E500 on their website yet!

It's going to be awhile guys.

Is there that much difference in speed between the 06' Allegiance and the E500? I want to get my new bow for the 3d and spring turkey/bear season.

Kind of disappointing being told 3 different ship date's and none of them holding true. Sounds like a supplier issue.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

I expect some bows will be shipped in the next week. At present they are waiting on the stickers for the limbs.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Leadcow

Sounds like their waiting for a lot more than stickers. If they're only waiting for stickers why can't they put pictures on the web. I was told yesterday they are waiting for all the components to come in.


----------



## Roland

I spoke with them yesterday and they said my bow was shipping next week.


----------



## Leadcow

Your bow was shipped or is going to be shipped?


----------



## Roland

Will be shipping late next week.


----------



## archernga23

Ladies and Gentlemen, 

The wait is almost over and we will see what Elite is made of ..... I have heard several people talking that have shot the bow and they liked ... Also spent nearly an hour or so on the phone last night with a guy who has shot an E-Force and I feel that Elite is going to be a Force to be reckoned with ....Did Mathews make this big of a stir in the Archery world before they released a bow ... NO ..... Did Hoyt's cam and a half make this big of a stir before they were released .... NO ..... So from what I see this company has caused the biggest commotion in the archery world in a long time ..... I will find out how I like it Next week and can not wait for my E-Force to get here ... I have a 351 grain arrow waiting on 70# and 30" draw .....


----------



## TexasGuy

*Well, all I can say is.....*



archernga23 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> The wait is almost over and we will see what Elite is made of ..... I have heard several people talking that have shot the bow and they liked ... Also spent nearly an hour or so on the phone last night with a guy who has shot an E-Force and I feel that Elite is going to be a Force to be reckoned with ....Did Mathews make this big of a stir in the Archery world before they released a bow ... NO ..... Did Hoyt's cam and a half make this big of a stir before they were released .... NO ..... So from what I see this company has caused the biggest commotion in the archery world in a long time ..... I will find out how I like it Next week and can not wait for my E-Force to get here ... I have a 351 grain arrow waiting on 70# and 30" draw .....


......as a finger-shooter, when Elite comes out with a model that is over 40" ata and at least 8" in brace-height, I'll start paying attention to them! :wink:


----------



## w4rd

:darkbeer: :cocktail: Kevin

If your Mrs gets her gear off for the Elite Catalogue, I would think you will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Shooters Edge

*Sounds like they are shipping!*

Hey Guys,
I do know of a California Dealer who has received a bow, so we know parts are coming through and bows are shipping!

I would not judge on this year. Give these great folks a couple of years. This is going to be a great company.:wink:


----------



## Mizzoukispot

Cant wait to get Kates reply to the emails that I sent Elite....lets see....probably 8 weeks ago! Really dont think that this will happen, as I did not get a response....but I do have an energy on order....


----------



## Rocket Rod

*E-mailing Elite*

Is everyone using the correct e-mail address? I have e-mailed Elite on a couple of occassions and have received very prompt replies.
Consequently I have 2 Energy's on order.


----------



## Mizzoukispot

I used the one on their web site...I just call now.....they pick up and I dont have to wait for a reply. I should probably be clear about my emails. I asked if they could outfit older bowtechs with new cams. I never got any responses. When I called I found out that they cant fit the model that I am looking for. Probably just a case of elite having lots of emails to answer....mine probably werent a priority. No big deal. I was just waiting for Kate to reply, as she says that she personally is replying to everyone....


----------



## biz

I shoot a 05 Hoyt Protec for dots a 05 Bowtech Defender for hunt and a 06 Hoyt Trykon for 3d i will wait in patience for my time to sample a E500 whatever it may resemble in looks and specs its all irrelavant. its the quality of the product, the support from the company behind there product and how well it feels and shoots. Money is never a issue for me when purchasing a bow im just glad to see another company pushing the boundries, good luck to both of them, hell i like Kates fire send me a rig now! and sign me up for a staff shooter.


----------



## superarcher

Kate and Keven sounds and looks like great bows. I currently have three Bowtech bows and had great luck with all but one the latest a Tribute had a creeking noise coming from both cams almost like the bearings where dry I contacted bowtech and they told me to bring it back to my dealer and they wouldtake care of it well I did that three weeks ago and they said they sent out new cams and pins two week ago and they still havent arrived.So next year when I buy my next bow if yours are as good as they sound and the warranty is better than bowtech I will be getting one.By the way good luck.


----------



## YankeeRebel

So are these bows on the Market? And if so..... How much and how does everyone rate them so far? I love my Trykon and Tribute but the Elite Bows sound like they may be great bows to check out as well.


----------



## mttc08

unless something changes, the next bow I purchase will be an elite.


----------



## DAN3D

*Elite*

Come on guys show us the pictures for the rest of the range.


----------



## oneshot

*Guys This might be Happening!*



tothfngclw said:


> Have to wonder how many folks would be ranting on this post if a year from now this is true. You spend your money and the company is forced out of business in a year. I don't have a horse in this race. I shoot a Mathews and have no interest in any other manufacturer. It's a personal choice. Have folks missed the fact that your on a Martin archery site? While I understand the relationship of Martin archery and the owners, what happens to your cost when you have to start paying for evil advertising? While Bowtech has remained quiet on this website does anyone truly expect them to just rollover. A small startup with shallow pockets vs legal action intended to keep your product off the market until you fail? As far as inovations that have folks coming into the sport, the Genesis bow is one of the better products to come along and yet Mathews is painted as an evil empire who simply exsists to remove as many sheckels from your pocket as humanly possible.
> 
> The price point is fair but for how long? A sensible person would have to reason that perhaps there is more to manufacturing than a few months would allow and that a wiser investment might be made by waiting to see if the product can be brought to market and the company be around for more than a few months. While everyone has to start somewhere, most don't bring the baggage along that this company will.



Looks like something is going Happen!:wink: Lawsuit:zip:


----------



## Friar Tuck

*Elite*

I would probably buy an Elite for 2 reasons.

On paper they look like a top notch bow at a good price. 

If they don't last then I would have a rare bow with top gear. My feeling is that they will go the distance.

Best of luck to Kate with Elite. My wife owns one of her old Martins and Kate was really nice to deal with.

Antony


----------



## bisch5

Elite Archery,

I have already ordered the Energy Bow from the Shop Arrows and Strings. Dan is a good friend of mine. I have been shooting for over 27 years. I will be shooting for Dan's shop useing the Energy Bow. I had a Constitution, I shot it at the ASA World shoot, the bow handled OK but when the limb cracked I had nothing but problems trying to get limbs under the warranty. I had to PAY 75.00 to get replacement limbs that where supposed to be covered by warranty!. Needless to say I sold the Constitution. I really hope your company takes off, by the looks of things you will not have any problems. Looking fourward to getting the bow, so I can start shooting it. 

Take care and God Bless!
mike B


----------



## Chance

New Pics are up on the website and the bows look very good. Can't wait to shoot one.


----------



## Just 1 More

THIS SUCKS.. Now I got to part with some cash... E-Force or E-500... E-Force... E-500.. E-Force,, no,, E-500.. 
nooooooooooo..... Uuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggg


----------



## Chance

I shot the E-Force and I'm very impressed. You Guys put out a Awesome bow at a Awesome price. I think this Bow Line will do very well. Best Wishes.


----------



## Northforker

My Energy is supposed to arrive tomorrow, I am stoked!!!!!!!!

I will be at the farm this weekend, shooting that bad boy in!

If it arrives as expected, look for a review on Monday.:wink:


----------



## Mizzoukispot

Northforker- Let us know when your energy arrives....heard that they would not ship until a week after the e-force...then I heard that they shipped on Monday. Let me know when you get it. Thanks.


----------



## bisch5

I am having problems with the site. site comes up but no pictures. I have windows xp and all downloads for picture viewer. I did a check on my computer and it said that the programs are running ok, but that the site is not recignizing the hardware. I downloaded both adobe and viewer from site.
any recomendations? 
Thanks and God Bless!
Mike B


----------



## Washi

The website is down. What's up with that? Just changing things or did the lawsuit force them to remove it?


----------



## Slippy Field

Does not seem like being in Elite Archery shoes is the place to be. I do however, wish them the best of luck.


----------



## bisch5

Bowtech has nothing to do with the site being down. Elite is just modifying it.

It's really too bad that people always assume the worst. 

What has Elite done besides makeing a name for themself's? They are not any different then any other bow company, besides giveing you the consumer, good quality bows for a decent price. 

Give em a break!


----------



## Washi

Give them a break? I was hoping that it wasn't down for a bad reason because I want to buy an E-Force. I'm just kinda worried a new company just starting already getting sued might hurt them. Oh ya I also want to get some modules for my Hoyt from them, if they still end up making them. I just don't want to get burned.


----------



## bisch5

Washi,

I do understand what you mean by getting burnt! I have actually been burnt myself, the sad thing it happened from a reputable company. I really dont think Elite will be starting out on the wrong foot. They are trying to build a bussiness not barry themselves before they get started.

Take care and God Bless!


----------



## 383bull

I wouldn't be to concerned about the lawsuit right now, it seems like everybody is sue happy nowadays, its sad, I wish Elite the best of luck.


----------



## frenchie

*ladyxxx*

Im a new girl on the block, first post.... just noticed thread on elite archery.
all the posts on this thred are from 2005 it is now May 2006 looked at Elite's web site .. still not up and running, anyone know when pics will be available?:tongue:


----------



## SilentElk

No idea when site will be up. Possibly in a pretrail hearing a judge issued a cease and desist action but then again could just be just dont have the time to upgrade the site. A ton of reasons. Might be up and might not. Just check randomly. It was up for a while. Best of luck frenchie.


----------



## bethlehemarcher

SilentElk said:


> No idea when site will be up. Possibly in a pretrail hearing a judge issued a cease and desist action but then again could just be just dont have the time to upgrade the site. A ton of reasons. Might be up and might not. Just check randomly. It was up for a while. Best of luck frenchie.


Quote:
Originally Posted by johnhames
Watching those hunting shows is a little like reading Playboy. Those big racks are out there but they're few and far between, easier to spot than to get one of your own, and if you do get one, it usually costs quite a bit to mount it. 

You know, that is soooo true...:wink:


----------



## SilentElk

bethlehemarcher said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by johnhames
> Watching those hunting shows is a little like reading Playboy. Those big racks are out there but they're few and far between, easier to spot than to get one of your own, and if you do get one, it usually costs quite a bit to mount it.
> 
> You know, that is soooo true...:wink:


That is a quote by johnhames. Now I will say I never really knew the guy but he had some good posts and humor. I thought it was a brilliant lphrase so I stole it for my signature. Now as life happens, he passed away a not too long after he wrote that. Weird, not knowing a person but yet somehow it is like I do know them. Strange. Sorry, didnt mean to thread hijack, just got me thinking. Look up his name and see a few posts he wrote if you ever get the time.


----------



## Northforker

*Picture as requested*

Elite Energy all tricked out w/ Sword Twilight hunter, AES stabilizer, STS system, Trophy taker drop away, Sims string leeches and Sims Limb Savers.

70#, 30.5" DL, 350 grain arrow, 312 FPS


----------



## Mizzoukispot

My energy arrived yesterday and I set it up and shot it today. Shot a robin hood on my 5th arrow at 25 yards. This bow is a shooter. It feels alot like my bowtech pro 40 dually, as the ata is similar. But, it has an inch more brace height, is plenty fast, but does not have that small valley that my pro 40 dually had. It is more forgiving to shoot as well. I opted for the side plate grip and am happy that i did. This bow does not feel as torquie as my 05 allegiance. Its a definate keeper.


----------



## Washi

Can we get an idea of when the website is going to be up?


----------



## WEATHERBY460

any other comments?


----------



## HORSEMOVER

WEATHERBY460 said:


> any other comments?


About what?


----------



## mdewitt71

WEATHERBY460 said:


> any other comments?


About what, this thread is 3 years old............
*ALOT *has happened since then.


----------



## Slippy Field

WEATHERBY460 said:


> any other comments?


no, why? lain:


----------



## tnarb

SLippy Lives........


----------



## Slippy Field

tnarb said:


> SLippy Lives........


----------



## 138104

The beginning...


----------

